# anxiety causing IBS causing anxiety



## jdm

I have decided that it's a circle. My IBS was brought upon by anxiety, and now I fear the IBS which causes anxiety, which then causes IBS. It started a 2 years ago. I was in a silent audition room w/ tons of people. I was naturally nervous about the audition and my stomache started making these LOUD rumbling noises. Everyone looked and told me later that they thought it was some huge truck outside. Then I became worried that this would occur again. This anxiety caused anxiety, nausea, gas, and with lots of bathroom trips. Later, I was so naucious around anyone when I ate that I couldn't eat. I ended up losing 30 pounds in a matter of months, and would go days w/o food. The doctors didn't know what to do. Over the summer it got better b/c I hung out w/ friends every day, and every night we would watch a movie. Every movie would be 2 hours of misery (bloating, stomache pain nausea, gas, stomach noises). This forced me to somehow become used to it.The problems were gone completely until the SATs this December. I was nervous about the test so during the test I developed D and the LOUD stomache noises. It was so embarrassing. I could barely attend school since then. I skipped out on all of my tests. My GPA fell. I still cannot go to social events. My main problems are silence, movies, and tests. As long as I'm doing something other than sitting I feel fine. I saw a psychiatrists. He said it was anxiety that could be causing IBS. He tried 5 kinds of medicine w/ me (including zoloft and zanax). None helped at all. I saw a gastrologist who said it was definately IBS but wants to do a colonoscopy to be sure it isn't IBD. I feel this has taken over my life. It no longer matters that I'm intellegent. I will never be able to amount to anything or accomplish any of my dreams. My GPA fell b/c of this problem, and my SAT score was low. I am going to start college this fall, but fear there is no way I can get through it. I am afraid my life is over because I am paralized by this anxiety/IBS. Does anyone know if what I have is really IBS caused by anxiety, or is it just anxiety causing me to have stomache problems? If no anxiety medicine has helped, I don't see what can. This seems to be tied to closely to anxiety (because it only happens during certain stressful situations) for any IBS medicine or treatments to work. Does anyone know what to do?


----------



## Sara Mudie

Please don't give up. You are just starting college and have only good things ahead ofyou. Go back to the doctor and insist you get help. I am returning to the doctor next week to do just that after suffering in silence for 6 years. Don't leave it as long as I have. I am hoping counselling or therapy of some sort will sort out my head - because 9 times out of 10 that's where it starts. Read the rest of the posts on this site - you are certainly not alone.


----------



## california123

Hi jdm,You might not have IBS, but anxiety-induced D. That was what I found out when I saw a psychiatrist after the GI said I had IBS-D and gave me all kinds of GI meds that did nothing. I tried Xanax and it worked within a day...what kind of dosage did you try when you used that and for how long? If anxiety is truly the issue, Xanax, at the right dosage, almost always does the trick. Take care.


----------



## jdm

thanks for your help. I'm pretty sure it's IBS b/c I've had so many doctors tell me that. Almost every female on my mother's side has it. I just have a lot of anxiety tied into it. I don't have D. Just the urgency. I was taking .25mg of xanax 3 times a day, and an extra when needed.


----------



## peppertree

jdm, i dont know if anxiety causes ibs, but i know anexity makes it worse. ive had anexity for years, took celexa which helped my anxeity, but a major change in my life, and i started haveing dierreha (mispelled) up to 10 or 12 times a day and in the middle of the night, went to GI doc and he did a colon scopy, and everything was fine. he determined it was ibs,, that was a year ago. im still having problems, he told me when it starts take immodium ad, but im tired of that, going to go back and ask for something else. im very tired of it to. it does keep you from doing anything and your tired all the time. find a doc that is interested enough to help you, thats what im gonna do,,


----------



## EmilyTrost

Your title sounded exactly like my life! My anxiety makes my IBS much worse then I have that to worry about to. Your right it is a vicious cycle!


----------



## Courtney Price

Hi everyone,i'm a new member of the group. i've had IBS for about 3 years now and it really does take a hold of your life. i suffer from anxiety disorder, so IBS is just one of my symptoms, but sometimes i wonder, if i didn't have the IBS to worry about, would i even have anxiety at all?? i'm still not sure if my anxiety causes my IBS or do i have anxiety because i have IBS?? it's just so hard living with this problem and often it feels like no one understands what hell it can be. i'm practically a hermit because of this condition. i can't work, i can barely go to college and my boyfriend and i mainly have "dates" at my house. i wish a miracle cure would come along so i could have a normal life again that's free of this fear. but i'm glad to know that i'm not alone. i had no idea so many folks were going through this as well. i wish you all the best with overcoming this problem.


----------



## kschultz

Behavioural Therapy programs have helped IBS sufferers with anxiety or stress triggered symptoms. Behavioural Therapists basically retrain your the way you react to situations that could cause anxiety or stress.There are also some supplements that help with anxiety, particularly St John's Wort which has had a lot of scientific studies done on it's effects on mood.Perhaps someone in your area can recommend a behavioural therapist ? Or ask your GI specialist to track one down for you.


----------



## kschultz

Studies support the use of Kava (supplement) for reducing anxiety, and can be taken on an as-required basis to calm you before a stressful event or at the onset of anxiety."Kava is on the Commission E (Germany's regulatory agency for herbs) list of approved herbs. It is available in tablets, capsules, cream, and powder, which can be made into tea or mixed with other drinks. Daily doses range from 100 to 200 mg of kavalactones (the active ingredient in kava). A safe dosage has not been determined, and, it should not be taken for more than 3 months." http://www.cancer.org/docroot/ETO/content/...sp?sitearea=ETO So be careful with this one - consult a herbalist or nutritionist for advice.Here is some general "natural" remedy information for anxiety. http://possumsal.homestead.com/anx.html


----------



## palma

Hi jdm-I know exactly how you feel. IBS is a vicious cycle. I feel the same way, that IBS causes me to have anxiety and then that same anxiety makes my IBS worse. Sometimes I feel like, how could this ever possibly end? I am in college now and my IBS developed during my junior year. It really does have an effect on all aspects of my life. My anxiety symptoms got worse after I was stuck on an elevator and had to go to the bathroom. That was absolutely horrible. Sometimes just giving myself silly little pep talks work...know how far you have come and tell yourself that you can not let IBS ruin that for you. Try to still have fun. Also, sometimes I will take Immodium when I know I have a full day or couple of days ahead. It really, really helps me. Its like I know that I will be okay. Just try some things out and try to find out what works best for you to keep you going.Good luck!


----------



## Arch-Angel

jdm, I know exactly what you're going through. I have a psychologist tell me that it was anxiety causing my IBS, which weither true or not, anxiety makes it 100 times worse. your best bet is to watch your diet, reduce stress and anxiety. until IBS becomes much more managable..


----------



## Tigerlili

I know that I have had GI problems for some time. But, until recently, there was no anxiety attached to it. About a month ago, I went out to lunch with a co-worker, I just had a pita with chicken and cheese on it, and tried to scrape off most of the goopy sauce that was on it. I knew I didn't want to eat a whole lot because we were going out into the field after that to do an inspection. About 45 minutes later, I get that liquidy gurgly feeling in my gut. I try to tell myself to hang on, but it keeps getting worse. Nope it's not gas, I gotta go! Well we are on the road in almost the middle of nowhere! And headed towards another inspection. I told my coworker I need to pull over. Well there is nowhere to pull over, we'll be at the office in 10 minutes, I'll drop you off there. It took every ounce of my will to not have an accident in the car. I was never more mortified in my life.Since then, I so full of anxiety that it is becoming debilitating. I am afraid to go to work, afraid to go for a walk around the block, afraid to leave the house, really. I know that my mind is doing this to myself, and yet, knowing that doesn't make it go away. Giving myself pep talks, trying to reason with myself, analyzing the whole situation doesn't make it go away. I walked 4 blocks to get a paper today, and it's beautiful out, sunny, crisp, a perfect fall day. I sat down before I left and gave myself a pep talk that everything would be ok, that my stomache was calm, that I didn't have to go, that I would be fine. I visualized myself walking up to the store, buying a paper, and walking back without fear, and without feeling like I had to go.1 block away from the house, fine. I can do this! 2 blocks away, is that a funny feeling in my gut? I'm fine I'm fine I'm fine. Besides, I don't want to turn around now. I probably wouldn't make it in time anyway, and I'm going to prove to myself that I'm going to be ok. 3 blocks, ok I really feel like I have to go, here comes the gas, the gurgling, where is a good alley to duck into just in case? It's just a small corner store, do they have a bathroom? Will they let me use it? Will I ever be able to show my face in there again if I have to use it? How am I going to walk home in these sweats with a big stain in the back? What if I see someone I know? Ok, go in and buy the paper and then you are half way home. 4 blocks away, I wonder if I run home how much faster will it be? Oh please, when is the last time I ran anywhere, I'll just have to stop after a block and maybe it will make my physical feelings worse if I jiggle everything around with jogging. 3 blocks away, oh my god but the stopsign at the end of this street is so far away it doesn't look like I'm moving at all. One foot in front of the other, I'll be home in 5 minutes and I'll be ok. 2 blocks away, I thin k I'm going to make it! I'll be ok. 1 block away, ok I'm in the home stretch, there's the house, I'm going to be ok. Get in the house, throw the paper on the floor, run into the bathroom, go (2nd time today, I guess those tummy feelings weren't all in my head). Collapse on couch and wonder if/when I am ever going to be normal again. Wonder how I am going to live like this, being a prisoner of my own mind and stomache. I have been scouring the internet for ways to overcome fear, to stop being anxiety-ridden. I haven't found much that has helped yet. I have my first doctor appointment with a GI specialist this week. I hope he has some sort of answer or treatment for me. I can't feel this way forever. This is no way to live.


----------



## Guest

This site is brilliant. I know just how all of you feel. I've always had a fairly busy life but now my little girl (number 3) has just started school and I feel like I'm at a bit of a crossroads. Suddenly symptoms which I brushed to the back of my mind and got on with have suddenly loomed large - I have started over-analysing every little burp and gurgle and I have lived with IBS for 7/8 years and had plenty of tests. I'm not sleeping well, waking early in the morning, wrung out with anxiety. I acknowledge that I am a chronic hyperchondriac but like the first writer, feel that I'm in a viscous spiral - my god what are these symptoms, must be something serious, getting more and more anxious and therefore making the IBS worse. I suffer more from bloating/wind/constipation so the desperate urge to use the loo isn't too bad but I'm low on energy, as I'm low on sleep and need to find a new direction for my life. Anyone know what I mean - god I sound like a right moaning minnie and that isn't me. Oh well, onwards and upwards!!


----------



## freya29

Tigerlili , you sound just like me. i completely understand and wish and hope there is a way for us to get better. i had a very similar situation which started this whole anxiety/ibs problem. i was out to dinner with friends, had a piece of salmon, later went out to a bar, and that's when the rumbling started in my stomache. i decided to leave right then, trying to get home as soon as possible. the problem was, i live in nyc, i was about a 45 minute subway ride from home. none of the subways were running, no cabs were stopping, no stores would let me in. i looked terribly sick, with the sweats and extremely pale. finally i convinced someone to let me into a record store to use the restroom...he saved me. but while in there, another employee was banging on the door yelling at me to get out, that they were closing. while i was suffering through this i had to fight with these people. once i made it home i swore i'd never go out again...i felt so panicked. i haven't been the same since and it's been about 3 years. i try going out, being more social, but now that the fear is there, it's almost automatic that my stomache reacts. it becomes quite embarassing after excusing myself so many times.i'm too scared to be social, too scared to work. i have not had a steady job in almost 3 yrs. the last job i had i was leaving early 3 times a week...i just could not work feeling this way. i was eventually laid off and have not been comfortable in a full time work setting since.i'm only 29, i'm single and living in nyc. this should be the time of my life. but i'm too scared to do anything. i stay home too often.i have plans for tonight that i'm considering cancelling. just the thought of going out puts that uncomfortable rumble in my stomache.


----------



## charmedimsure

I can totally relate to the stories posted on this thread. My IBS started with a personal family crisis that scared the sh*t out of me literally. I have never been the same. Anxiety started the problem and now anxiety reinforces it. Riding in a car with other people and not being able to drive sends my stomach into panic. I think my issue is fear of loss of control. I am a worry-wort by nature and my job is stressful and reinforces my paranoia. Mornings are the worst for me. I have to be very careful about what I eat. I barely eat when I go out and I need to know where the can is at all times. I always carry a lot of tissues in case I need to make a woodsy stop. Going out to crowded places where I don't know bathroom statis is difficult. I suffer with it and the only med that I have for emergency purposes is hycosamine (I spelled it wrong). Just knowing it is in my bag is comforting. I have refused to take anti-anxiety meds because I have a long history of mental illness in my family and am damn afraid to screw with the chemicals in my brain, they are already messed up enough. If it becomes so debilitating that I can't leave the house I will break down and take them. I try to eat well, exercise, and de-stress as much as possible. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## barre

my problems started right after my mother died. i beleive that it is all related to stress.


----------



## california123

Mine arrived when I was caring for both my parents in an Alzheimers facility. I had chronic headaches, ringing in the ears, painful shoulder cramps, and finally six months of chronic, daily, multiple D. I have no doubt the chronic stress lead to the chronic D...the connection is soooo obvious to me. That's why Xanax worked for me. Take care.


----------



## Tigerlili

On Thursday I saw the GI specialist. Almost had a panic attack in his office. He said my symptoms were classic IBS-D. He scheduled me for a colonoscopy in a few weeks, just to make sure nothing else going on in there. In the meantime, he prescribed 10mg of Lexapro a day. I took it for the last 4 days, but I can't take any more of it. It calmed down my stomache, but the meds make me feel like I am losing my mind. I haven't been this scared of something in a really long time. This drug makes me feel more anxious and scared than the IBS does. The IBS makes me scared about embarassing myself, this drug makes me scared that I'm going to die. When I take it, I feel very "drugged" and not in a good way. About an hour after I take it in the morning, I feel this "whoosh" of meds going into my system which is very frightening, and I remain freaked out till about 2 or 3 when I finally start to level out. It makes me think this must be what a bad acid trip feels like. I feel very depressed and like all of this is just not worth it, that I must be mentally defective as well as physically and everyone would just be better off without me. Thoughts like that scare me very much. I would never act on them, but the fact that I'm having them is very frightening.I don't think this is a normal reaction to this stuff. I called the doc last night and spoke to his covering doc. He said to either discontinue or only take half the dose until I talk to my doc this morning. I'm not going to work today, and I'm not taking any more of this stuff. I'm waiting until 9 and calling my doctor and begging him to put me on something else.


----------



## Arch-Angel

Mine started when my girlfriend of 3 years, broke up with me, and my grandpa died(the closest male to me in my family) all within one week, and then my best friend comforting HER instead of me. caussed me so much depression and stress that I almost did somethign stupid. but IBS started after this.


----------



## Tigerlili

Well I couldn't get the dr who prescribed the Lexapro to even call me back. The nurse at his office said discontinue the med and make an office visit. In the meantime I am having panic attacks, which I never had before and were very frightening. I wound up calling a crisis hotline, they told me to call a psych doc. I called a psych doc, the nurse told me they couldn't get me in until November, but if I was having panic attacks, to go to the ER. I asked her what they would do to me once I got there, she said she didn't know. That was kind of scary as well because I didn't want to be admitted into a psych ward or something.I called my stepmom, she came and got me and brought me to her house. The panic attacks came and went throughout the day and kept getting worse. Finally my dad said, that's it, we're going to the hospital. Once there, everything started to get better. They finally convinced me to take .5mg of Xanax, which calmed me down. It was very difficult to take it, since 4 days before a doc said 'here take this and you'll calm down' but I took it. They let me take it there in the ER so I could see how it would affect me. If there was a bad effect I was in the best place I could be.The crisis center guy there was great, he had been thru anxiety and really helped a lot. He set me up with a visit to a psychiatrist the next day as a walk-in, which is unusual. I went the next day and talked to the guy, he was really nice, and I think he's going to be able to help me. He gave me a note for 2 weeks off of work as well, so that relieves a lot of pressure. He put me on Xanax XR .5mg which is a time release formula over 24 hours, plus a .5mg Rx up to 3 per day as needed. My goal is to only have to take the once a day one and gradually taper off of that.I also went to a cognitive behavior psychologist today and he said he could definitely help with the anxiety disorder as well.And on a really positive note, no IBS symptoms since I started taking the Xanax! YAY! So I really think that the whole tailspin of IBS I had gone into was all anxiety-related. I am still anxious a lot of times, but it's nowhere near what I was like before going to the ER. And every day it seems the periods where I am anxiety free get longer. So I have a lot of hope.


----------



## palma

I am really happy to hear that you found something that worked for you..Good Luck!!


----------



## Arch-Angel

They won't stick you on a psyche ward unless you're a danger to yourself or others. so suicidal thoughts and thoughts to harm another is why they would put you in..


----------



## skareb

hi everyone I thought I was the only one in the world suffering from these things but not to sound wicked but glad that there're ppl out there whos in the same boat with me.I did found a way to solve my commuting problem I bought myself a scooter, was really glad and it helped me a lot and gave me more freedom to move around. I feel more confident to go outside coz somehow I feel I won't be trap in the jam when I need to go. I can't take the bus or drive a car, I would be thinking hell in the middle of the freeway if I need to go what would I do?


----------



## california123

I can't remember the exact statistic, but an amazing large number of ER visits are for physical symptoms caused by anxiety/panic attacks. My elderly mother was in there three times in one week--racing heart, then trouble swallowing, then tingling in hands. All anxiety, all treated with anti-anxiety meds. I take Xanax, which stopped my D in one day!


----------



## fedup

hi, I have suffered from IBS for about 16 years now, it used to be mainly C alternating with D. Since i had my little girl 13 months ago i've had a lot of attacks but more so with really loose bowel movements, possibly 4 times a day. I also suffer from PND and anxiety and the doctors say that this is whats causing my problems. This year has been extremely difficult for me, my daughter has never slept through the night yet so i get by on about 5/6 hours sleep per night, also my dad died 6 weeks ago and i can't really come to terms with that, i miss him so much. I know that stress definately makes my IBS worse. My doctor prescribed me citalopram which i've been taking for 4 days now, after the first one i had a really bad day, back and forward to the toilet about 8 times, along with some other unwanted side effects.


----------



## Guest

I bet you are (fedup). I know I harp on and on about it, but is it worth having a look at your diet (and I don't mean this in a preachy way). The first person who has spoken any sence to me and my condition is a food-intolerance expert. Have a hunt around and see if somebody reputable will do some testing on you. I have a problem with gluten and dairy and by sticking to a fairly rigid diet, this has helped alot. Have a boogie down to a Health Food shop and have a chat with somebody there. I have now been on a probiotic (basically good bacteria) for about 3 months and do feel a helluva lot better. Mind you, my kids are all bigger and I'm sure sleep deprevation is NOT helping. Been there, my middle one didn't sleep until she was nearly 2!!.All the very best to you.Sue


----------



## siennamover57

Hi,As horrible as it all seems, isn't it great to know we are not alone in these problems. My symptoms started over 10 years ago now, I worked a very high stress job and I used to joke with my boss about being able to schedule the flu. But it was true, I could give him by date, every 5 weeks, when I would be sick. Over time the "flu" came more often until I couldn't work at all. I have been on disability since Dec. of 1999. I have been to 5 gastro guys and they all say IBS/D.I have been told to just live with it but it seems to be getting worse. Now I am getting scared to even leave the house because I have " accidents", I even had three in my sleep in bed and let me tell you, its the grossest thing to wake up suddenly to.I hardly eat but what I do goes right through at the speed of light.I agree that it is just a vicious circle that I hope they figure out. I have stopped at every bathroom in my town as well as various hay bales on the TransCanada highway. I think we lose all shame with this disease. I know I have. But it does really p### me off when people say I don't look disabled.


----------



## KellyB23

My anxiety problems started after the death of my mother two years ago, i always suffered with c but now i have ibs a, my mum had cancer and i am terrified that i have it too. This obviously makes my ibs c turn to ibs d, it really does get you down and as much as you tell yourself it is nothing more sinister than ibs it doesnt seem to make any difference. I practically called my doctor a liar, i'd convinced myself i had a lump in my stomach but on examination he couldnt find anything, i insisted there was something there, how stupid i felt after leaving his office, the mind certainly has a lot to answer for. I think i might speak to my doctor about seeing some sort of therapist.


----------



## Guest

hey siennamover--for what it's worth, have you tried to get an appointment with a specialist in edmonton or calgary? i know some people have really extreme problems, but that doesn't really sound like ibs to me! i know it's tiring to keep seeing doctors who tell you there's nothing wrong, but there must be some way to help maintain your quality of life! i would seriously try and see someone else, or another kind of doc, like an allergist, or homeopath--anyone who may have a different perspective!good luck,midge.


----------



## siennamover57

Hey Midge, Yes, I have been to gastro guys in both Vancouver and Edmonton. They all say IBS so I guess thats it. I have the added trouble of being bi polar so I have a few other troubles as well. But thanks for the ideas.


----------



## AB

Hey guys, I need some help!! I read every-one's post, and it's so good to know that there are people out there that have the same problems as me. I mean, I've suffered with IBS-d predominant with alternating c for about 10 years since I was 12. In school, I thought I was the only one who got scared to go on class trips and stuff because I was afraid I'd have to go to the bathroom or get sick on the way there, while I was there, etc. It took about 4 years of therapy to get to the point where I was able to control my fears and anxiety enough to go on road trips, sleep overs, and an out of state college. I've been on elavil for a spastic colon for about 5 years, 20-30 mg a day, depending on how I felt. Then, this past January, I started having problems with my roommate and noticed my medicine wasnt really working anymore. I tried to ignore the symptoms returning, thinking that they would go away eventually. After a month and a half of this, I flew home to see my dr. on his request. Instead of testing me or telling me that maybe we should start on a different medication, he just upped my elavil dosage to 50 mg a day. I was so pist about that. I mean, I flew home, spend a lot of money, skipped school, and all he does, without proper examination or anything, is up my dosage. Needless to say, that didn't work. I came back to school and missed more than a week of classes because the new dosage made me feel so lethargic and drugged up that I couldn't get up to go to school. I felt like I was floating outside myself all day. Plus, it didn't make the D go away, so I quit that dosage and went back to the regular stuff. At this point, the symptoms didn't stop me from doing stuff. Meaning, I didn't let any anxiety get the best of me. I worked over 4 years to get it under control. I really felt like I had gained the skills to control my body's reaction to my guy, instead of the other way around. Then, after I saw a new GI dr in my college town, because I wasn't about to fly home again to my old dr, he ran a series of tests on me. However, he did a really stupid thing first. I told him that the elavil wasn't working. Now, I wasn't aware that there were any withdrawal effects from the medication. Nobody every told me, and, honestly, my old dr thought that I was going to have to be on the medication for the rest of my life. So, my new dr said that since the elavil wasn't working anymore, I should just stop taking it! I didn't notice anything bad at first. Then, after the dr did a colonoscopy on me, I started having horrible pains on my left side (the same side that I had problems with when I started my elavil). It would wake me up in the middle of the night. I started having D every day, but only in the morning. It would wake me up every day, and I'd go to the bathroom, and, after about an hour or so, I felt better. So, still, eventhough it was bad, I still worked really hard to not let it stop me from doing what I wanted to do.Then, in August, it got really bad. I started losing weight, I couldn't sleep at all, and I couldn't keep any food down. I noticed that I felt like I wasn't in control of my body anymore, and that's when the anxiety really started creeping back. It was subtle, and then it hit me like a hammer to the head. It's gotten to the point where I'm having panic atticks or feelings of anxiety every day. Everything's been compounded to the point where every task seems like I'm climbing up Mt Everest. I can't go shopping for groceries anymore. Walking down the street seems like a small victory. I don't know how this happened!! I feel like I've lost control of my thoughts and feelings. Even when I try to do positive self talk, it seems like I can't control my body's reaction. It feels like I'm about to die or something!I'm going to a new GI dr now that actually put me back on the elavil, and I'm taking fibercon to regulate the bm, and it's helped. Now, I thought that if I was able to get my IBS under control, my anxiety would start taking care of itself. That hasn't been the case. In fact, the anxiety has gotten worse. I'm thinking of asking my dr to put me on Xanax or something. I've read how much it helped California123, but I've read some bad stuff about its side effects.Mainly, this entire diatribe has been written because I've been reading about some natural herbal supplaments that are on the market, and I wanted to know if anybody's heard, used, or knows any information about them? I'm very skeptical about buying stuff that I don't know about. So, any help would be greatly appreciated.-Anxietol7, which includes a patented supplament called:Sensoril, which is made with an herb called Ashwaganda. Has anybody heard of this?-What exactly is a probiotic? How exactly does the natural bacteria help with digestion?Basically, I'm trying to not go the route of prescription drugs. I don't want to have to deal with the side effects, and I don't want to have to deal with the threat of dependency. It really scares the hell out of me. Again, I found this website about a month ago when I saw how bad I was getting, and I wanted to find some comfort in numbers. I've had to drop out of Graduate School, and I can't get a job right now. Also, as a side note, does anybody know how I go about applying for disability because of this? I mean, I'm living with family friends, but I'm further disable by the fact that I can't do anything social even if I wanted to challenge myself because I've run out of money to do anything. You guys are awesome!!I give this blessing and prayer to people like us:May we all see the day when the dr's have found a cure and/or true cause for this condition, so that we may live our lives symptom free. Until then, I truly believe people like us are the strongest and most resilient people on earth, because of what we have to deal with and overcome on a daily basis. May we all one day unlock our true strength and beat this once and for all!!G-d bless!!


----------



## Kris

Hi AB! My heart goes out to you. I remember being younger and the thought of a field trip would flip me right out and send me running to the bathroom. The problem seemed so drastic at the time because nobody could relate to me. I don't really know all the answers to your questions but I wanted you to know that there are people out there that do know what you are going through. Right now I am trying to control my anxiety without meds. Many SSRI drugs have very unpleasant side effects on the GI tract. A book I HIGHLY recommend is DON'T PANIC by R. REID WILSON. The book teaches you how to overcome different types of anxiety using better coping skills and good "self-talk" which may sound corny but it's not. I've given the book to my friend who also suffers from anxiety and she found it to be incredibly helpful. I am thinking of getting some Ativan from my doctor for certain times of stress but not to use it everyday. I feel worse in the morning as well which makes it hard to get to work on time. As for your question about disability, I'm not sure how to go about that. I have thought about it when I hit a low point. As for myself, I would probably only be on disability for a short time because I would feel like I was giving up on feeling better. Everyone is different and has different needs. I do agree with you that we are very strong people because of what we deal with. Would you be able to get a job where the hours are flexible? You might feel better if you are in control of your day. That helped me out for awhile. I wasn't working and then worrying about bills got me crazy so I started cleaning houses. It wasn't glamorous but if I needed to go to the bathroom I would just go. Just an idea I thought I'd throw out there. I have to stop typing now because I'm at the library and I have to leave now. Best of luck to you and anyone else out there that is reading this and can relate.


----------



## 23749

I'm not sure wether I have IBS but I know I suffer from anxiety, it's taking away my life. It's like a constant cycle and I want to stop taking medication for anxiety. Can there be a cure to stop this terrible feeling?


----------



## Emmab2003

Angel Belle: You are probably like me. You have mostly anxiety, with maybe some tummy trouble added in.I do not necessarily have IBS-D, but a very ver nervous stomach.


----------



## Funnybrew

I'm not a new member but I slip in an out. I have suffered from D predominant IBS for over 15 years. Lately the anxiety is getting much much worse. Once you've had a public accident it's hard to forget. Does anyone have any suggestions for dealing with the debilitating anxiety? I see a psychologist - unfortunately when we get into the heavy topics, I panic and the gurgling starts, followed by increased anxiety and then more gurgling. It feels like the lower half of my intestine is filling with water. I wonder if anxiety meds would help me. Desperate


----------



## 14432

I've been dealing with this for over 9 years now. I can't seem to go out of my house especially if it's for going out to ANY events or even to the store. My anxiety causes the IBS otherwise I'm fine. How does a person like me get help if I can't even get out of my house to go to the doctors? I've tried zoloft once & had a bad reaction. After the birth of my 6th baby, I was put on paxil by my ob. I was told if I needed more, I would have to see my regular doctor. Well after being on them for 3 months (living in a haze), I was still not able to get out to even go to a doctor. I have no life outside my home & it's starting to efect my children. Any suggestions?


----------



## Emmab2003

Can you get out of the house at all? Do you go anywhere?It sounds like you have more agorophobia and need to find a way to take those small steps out, so you can begin to take bigger steps farther and farther away.I'm sure someone will write who has more knowledge in this area. I hope and pray you find a way to make a move out.This sure is a scary thing, and it so much can ruin your life and home. But there are resources and there are answers, so dont give up.


----------



## 14432

Emma, yes I do sometimes get out of the house but it's usually on my terms. I have to have control over where I'm going & know that I have the option of turning back & coming home. When I feel ok, I can got to a few stores in my local area but I cannot go to the grocery store. I would never be able to handle waiting on the lines, the whole proccess will cause anxiety them it goes right to my stomach. I've missed many many important events in mine & my childrens lives. My husband is great & helps me out any way he can. My anxiety gets the best of me, then I end up in the bathroom. I've tried different herbal remedies but none have worked so far. I have this stuff called the chill pill, but afraid to try it. I feel like there's nothing that will be able to help me.


----------



## Fed Up

Super Mom. Can relate to u so much. I read ur post about having to be in control of if u can come back home etc. and that is me! Without a doubt. If I go anywhere with a friend, and they're looking at things, taking their time, I start to get worked up and just want to rush them so I can get home! My D has eased up thanks to Imodium combined with Anti Depressants, but I have yet to try myself on a 'day out' to see if my mind will free itself from the 'what if' thought process! The mind is a funny funny thing.


----------



## Emmab2003

My heart aches for everyone dealing with this.Lately my big thing is, if I am in a restaurant with one bathroom, what if someone is in there and I need to be in there too? I have limited my activities, and prefer to shop in a grocery store with a nice big restroom. A couple weeks ago I had a tummy bug already, and I knew it would make me extra nervous (I kept wondering if it was gone.) I decided to be brave, I drove to the mall and went to the bookstore knowing I had D. I made it ok, but I did have a spell there. The next day I had an attack at the grocery store right after visiting the rest room once already. I too know every single restroom and stop in town.I was never totally like this before. I did theater and dance in college and through high school. I was always on stage, and I couldnt have even done those performances in this state. I find for me, it is a phase. Maybe because I am perimenopausal and my anxiety appears to be worsening a bit.One thing I do, learned it here, is to take 1200 mg of Caltrate every day. I am supposed to take it anyway, and as someone told me here, it is a bit of a bulking agent. I also have a Xanax prescription for air travel and other real uncomfortable situations.Super Mom, if you have your hubby's understanding, and you know you have this problem to work out, you are really on your way. There is a solution, you just have to seek it out. If you are a praying person, even if you are not, I'll pray that you find your answer. I understand how you are missing out on your children's activities. I suppose if I had children, at this stage in my life I would miss out too. I dont go places with my husband where I will be stuck out anywhere for too long. I avoid road trips, and large crowds. However, I did surprise myself by doing very well on a trip a few years back.Feel free to write me if you just want to talk, and I will be thinking and praying for you.


----------



## 14432

Fed up, when I do try to go out to the stores, I refuse to do so with anyone but myself. I might take my oldest or my 2 year old. My other kids would have me running in circles in the store wanting everything. I take immodium too, but only for comfort because it doesn't work for me anymore. If you go out with a friend, do you drive or go in their car?


----------



## 14432

Emma, this might make you lol. We had a bbq at our house this weekend and even though we have the downstairs bathroom for everyone to use, I was afraid that people might use our main bathroom, so I put a bucket in my room just in case I got so nervous & someone was in the bathroom. My husband had coworkers coming & I was nervous about meeting some of them. Believe it or not, I used to carry extra (still do) bags in my car when going to my prenatal visits just in case I had to pull over. When I get the anxiety then the IBS, I start to go into a total panic & need to be in my safe zone (home). I wouldn't be able to stop at public restrooms. I sometimes wonder how it would be if I didn't have little kids with me when going out. Would I be more relaxed? I stress about things months before they are to happen, then as the day approaches, I'm a basket case-then the stomach starts. Right now my kids think I get car sick & that's why we don't go many places, but they are getting older & I don't know how much longer that will work. (they're 13, 11, 9, 7, 5 & 2)


----------



## Fed Up

Hi Supermom. (and wow 6 kids - u really are a sueprmom!) If I have the choice I will drive, every time. I feel I have more control that way. If I have to be driven I find that I worry about having to stop, where's the next toilet etc...


----------



## 21918

Hi Super Mom







When my kids were young, I got to a point where I didn't want to go anywhere. My husband even had to go to the kid's school activities because it caused me too much anxiety and D. I wouldn't ride with anyone. When it was just me and my husband, I insisted on driving. I felt really hopeless and didn't know what to do. When my oldest daughter started coming home from school and refusing to leave the house to visit her friends, I realized I had to get help in order to help her. I started seeing a psychiatrist and started taking my daughter as well.After several months of seeing the Dr. and taking meds, we both got our anxiety under control. I still use meds from time to time whenever I have to do anything that triggers my anxiety, but my daughter doesn't have to use them anymore. Anxiety is a vicious cycle that feeds on itself, and sometimes when you are right in the grip of anxiety, you need to take medication until your body forgets to react to certain triggers. Good Luck. I hope you get some help so you can have a life outside your home and participate in your kids lives.


----------



## 14432

Hi slm, My husband does all the school functions, doctor appointments etc. Right now, the kids know someone has to stay with the little ones but I don't know how long I could get away with it. I try to hide it from them because I don't want them to have the same thing or think it's happening to them. But them there's a part of me that wants them to knoe so they don't think I'm a bad mother or hate me. This september I'll have only one home for from 12:30 to 2:15. I'm hoping when my 5 year old gets on the kindergarten bus, I can get my 2 year old in the car & go out more. I get a knot in my stomach even thinking about the kids going back to school. I have one starting high school (up at 5:20, out at 6:20), one starting middle school (up at 6:20, out at 7:20), 2 in elementary (up at 7:15 out at 8:15), and one starting kindergarten (out at 12:25). Then they start coming home at 2:15. I find myself getting sick just for them.


----------



## 14139

Super Mom and All,It is so sad and comforting to read these posts. I too have a fear of the "what ifs" while out. That stems from having 2 public incidences. One worse than the other. After the 2nd time I wouldn't do anything but go to work and that wasn't an easy task b/c I was traveling 3 out of the 5 days. But somehow I survived. In the mist of all of that I moved in with my fiance 2 hours away and had to start over again. The beginning of anything sets me off big time. Now years later my hubby and I moved-1200 miles away to another state and starting over again. I took 4 months off to get settled in and have recently started a new job. I didn't tell my boss about my IBS b/c I am afraid admitting it will only make it worse. I am a true believer in challenging yourself everyday. There is nothing that makes me feel better than knowing I made it out of the house for the day. What makes it better is when I make it out and don't give in to my IBS. I too always drive and prepare for any type of event that I may be doing with others. Some days it really saddens me that I think this way and it makes me want to be "normal" I hate having this as I am sure the rest of you do too. I am currently weaning off of my anti-anxiety meds. I have been on them for about 7 years. They never took the thought away but I am sure have helped me more than I realize. I would recommend that you ask your dr for something. If you find that when you are at home you are fine and only notice a problem at the thought of going out than you need to find ways to overcome it. The first step is to get out there and tell yourself you are fine. Rent a yoga video to learn how to relax and for some breathing techniques. There are a couple of things I do when traveling (even a short distance) that may help you.1.Deep breathing-inhale thru your nose and a deep exhale thru your mouth.2. When you feel your stomach starting to rumble place your hand over your belly. For whatever reason it does help.3. Your mind can only hold a thought for 45 seconds. If you change your thinking to something nice and repeat that your mind will forget the "oh my god I have to go" thought. (I read this on this thread)There is alot of different things that will work. But not everything works the same for everyone. Tell yourself that no matter how scary the thought it is you are going out everyday. Even if it is only for a short time.AB,You are in a similar boat. The difference is you overcame this once. So I know you can do it again. You may need to take some type of anti-anxiety to help you. If it helps you function don't stop. I believe you will be back on your feet again real soon. Hang in there. I too went thru a similar thing in college. I look back and wonder now how did I do it??????? We are survivors! We all we overcome this.


----------



## Emmab2003

Thanks for sharing that with all of us Jomo.I hope we all start to do better.I think we do have to have several remedies on hand, because sometimes it hits worse than others.


----------



## 14139

I had another thought that I would like to pass on to all of you. Hope it helps you the same way its helped me.Whenever you are outside your safe zone and you are traveling keep telling yourself if I was home I wouldn't even be thinking of this-I would be fine. When you are driving home tell yourself it doesn't matter what happens from here b/c I am going back to my safe zone. I know where the bathroom is, it doesn't matter if I get a stomachache-nothing matters b/c I am going home. I used this for a long time and than let it go, but when I started thinking that way again I started noticing a HUGE difference. Hope this helps!


----------



## Emmab2003

That's an interesting idea and a good one it seems?Tonight we had to go to dinner at someone's house out in the country. I was fine passing all the fast food places and gas stations, and then my hubby started saying maybe we need to make a three or four hour road trip. Which made me nervouse just thinking on it.I have got to get past that point.This has all come and gone at various points in my life, it hasnt been constant, but it most certainly is back.


----------



## 14432

Here I sit all alone (with my sleeping 2 year old). My other 5 kids went with my whole family to a town day filled with fun, games & fireworks. I thought maybe I could meet them later but just thinking of ALL the what ifs is keeping me home. I think I've come to the realization that I'm going to always be like this, this feeling will never leave me. My kids are going to hate me & never remember me being there for good times. There's a big county fair at the end of the summer, we were able to skip it last year, but now they are talking about going. I don't know what to do. How the heck do I get help or try to get help if I can't get to the doctors. lol what ever happened to house calls?


----------



## Emmab2003

They wont hate you, but maybe this should be an opportunity for all of us to start educating people so they understand why we do these things. The older your family gets, the better chance to share and in the meantime you can try some of these baby steps of just going out a little bit and conquering one day at a time.Now since mine has been getting worse, and other things have gone wrong, I finally managed to go out and get a fibromyalgia diagnosis from my doctors. I have lots of stiffness and arthrtis problems, and as they got worse, so did my IBS and irritable bladder too.Finally I feel like I am putting everything together and getting some help for me, but I have a long way to go in getting people in my family to understand.


----------



## 14432

I think I'm really hating myself more, especially since I didn't go today or at even some point of the day. Everytime I thought I would try to go, I would be in the bathroom. I hate this ongoing cycle. I'm too afraid to tell my kids because I don't want them to start getting that feeling when they get nervous. KWIM?


----------



## Emmab2003

We need to find a way for you to take those small little steps. I was thinking about your situation, and you know if one of your children had to go the hospital or something, I'll just bet you would exhibit superhuman strength to get them there.My problems were coming back pretty badly, and my husband had to leave town for three weeks. I had to go run all the errands, I didnt have any choice. But I did just fine. Of course, I do know where every single bathroom is and would love to be able to not think like that, but it is survivable.Hopefully someone with some good ideas will jump in here.


----------



## 14139

SuperMom,I have made some suggestions before that I believe can help you. I know how scary the thought is, but think how wonderful the reward is. "Having your Life Back" If one of your children were afraid to do something how would you handle that? I know how bad I feel when I choose to stay home b/c of the "what if's" rather than taking a chance. When I don't give into it I feel really good about myself. You have 2 choices here:1. Get out there everyday. Finding ways to cope and enjoy yourself. Not giving in or losing out.2. Go to a therapist or try hypnotherapy (You can order Mike's tapes-alot of people have had great results)Don't continue living this way. It will only get more scary. Life is too short. Are you taking any meds, fiber, calcium, or have you tried any of the alternative stuff out there?


----------



## 14432

Hi Jomo, I have ben on fiber but it didn't make a difference. I actually started a no carb diet in may & noticed that I have become regular for the first time in a very long time. I thought for sure it would help, but it didn't. Even if I already 'went' for the day, if there was anything that triggered off my anxiety, I would be back in the bathroom, even after I thought I was running on empty. I tried the attacking anxiety tapes, I failed, I purchased a cd to listen (& fall asleep) to with subliminal messages, I failed again. I would love to try & get hypnotized to see if that would help, but then we're back to not being able to get out of the house. I think that is my #1 problem, I can sometimes get out to go to a local cvs or dollar store, but I can't get myself to the doctors. Which I'm sure it's also a control thing. I can leave the stores whenever I want, a doctors ofice I have to sit & wait.


----------



## jeanne2

Super Mom-This is a great thread..and gets to the heart of the mind-gut stuff most of us deal with...at least those of us with diarrhea predominate IBS.I couldn't help but read your threads...I raised 4 kids and now have 6 grandkids...I assume you are young, with 6 children! I wonder how you went and go through doctor's appointments, (even giving birth and all that..lol) school functions, tons of shopping, etc) Didn't read how long you had IBS...I didn't suffer from it when my first 2 kids were young, but did with my second two. I cannot imagine how you run a very big household with your symptoms. You must be stronger than you think. I understand your pain, but you should stand back and take a look at all you've done with IBS...even going through pregnancy, giving birth, etc.I think you will get better and enjoy life more...give yourself a lot of credit..Jeanne


----------



## 14139

Supermom,You have certainly tried alot of things. One of the reasons thay may have failed is b/c your anxiety/fear of leaving your safe zone needs to be addressed first. Yes the hypno tapes can help some. I too did not have complete success, but I have found some helpful tips that I use almost on a daily basis. I can relate very much to your fear. Especially whenever I feel I am not in control or have the freedom to move about when needed. I get nervous when waiting in a drs office-and we all know how long that can be. There was a time when I really stressed out about it and would ask the nurse to leave the door open while I waited. For whatever reason when that door is shut I feel trapped. It gave me a sense of calm. Also when I go to the gyn I always go to the bathroom just before I change into the dreaded gown. There were plenty of times I put my clothes back on and ran to the bathroom. There were even times I would hear the dr in the next room and changed just as he was finishing up-less time in the gown. We all have our trigger points-I won't share them with you b/c I don't won't you to have the same ones. Recently I stopped taking my anti-anxiety/spasm med and I am trying my best to stay in control of the situation. I try and stick to a routine and once my day has started I tend to do better. The longer I am home the harder it gets to go out. Maybe you can set a goal. Pick a day and time that you will venture out. Pick someplace that you are comfortable with. Tell yourself you will be fine. Do some deep breathing if needed. Make a cell call and talk while you drive. Anything to distract you. Then increase your time and place for the next time. After awhile include your kids. Pick one of their games or something like that. Just stay with your goal and little by little you will feel better.If I think of any other ways to help you I will let you know. For now I send you wishes for an IBS Free Day(s)


----------



## 14432

Jeanne thanks for your positive encouragements. I'm able to run such a big household becaue I rarely leave it. My husband does ALL the errands, school functions & conferences. I'll do what I can fromn home & on the phone. As far as my prenatal visits, I would have major anxiety/panic attacks. I think about it & wonder how I did it too. My husband also took the babies (the last 2) to all the check ups for me. This school year I'll have 2 hours to myself with just my year old. I'm hoping to start my baby steps then & hopefully try to see a doctor.


----------



## mlucier

Hello Supermom and everyone else out there w/ this horrific condition! I too am a Mom (4 boys) I have IBS-D and have my first visit w/ a GI next Monday. I almost never leave my house, and I never can go on a girl's lunch or shopping. some of my friends have stopped asking me. The newest situation I'm dealing with is being in a car or plane. I'm usually fine w/ my ritual of getting up in the a.m., drinking 3 bottles of water, going the bathroom twice. After that I'm fine, if I don't eat lunch(not w/ other people that's for sure!) My mind is starting to go nuts because while I'm on the plane or in the car (not driving..out in the middle of nowhere...or in TRAFFIC) I am now starting to panic, my hands sweat, my stomach starts gurgling because all I'm thinking about is WHAT IF!!!! I cried quietly to myself yesterday on the way home from San Antonio, w/ my whole family in the car. They had no idea that for 3 1/2 hours I was panicking. Thinking I would have to go w/ the cows out in the pasture. Trust me I would if I had to. I need something to calm me down. It looks like Xanax is it???? I only want to take it when I travel if possible. Does is take a week to kick in or is it immediate. I am sooo depressed at what this has become. I feel so bad for my kids because I never want to go anywhere not knowing the uncertainty of where the bathroom is and if it will be occupied. When I have to go...I HAVE TO GO. It controls me, I don't control it.Thanks for listening...I LOVE THIS WEBSITE!!!!


----------



## Emmab2003

I reserve my Xanax for plane trips and a few other things. Last winter I was having eye laser surgeries, strapped into a gizmo so the laser could zap my eyes. I got nervous before the appointment because the facility had limited restrooms.I can also relate to traffic. Yesterday the light wouldnt change, and I got a little upset.Well, the thing with the Xanax is that it is cheap, it does work right away and mentally I find if I just carry it with me and know I have it, I feel more secure and end up not using it. Most of my prescriptions last well past the expiration date.I too am glad there are other people to talk to on this.


----------



## 21918

mlucier--I also save my xanax for travel, job interviews, etc. Anytime my anxiety threatens to disrupt my life I can call upon the xanax. I usually take such a small amount (1/2 tab) of 0.25mg xanax that I know the relief I feel is all psychological, but I don't care. If it helps, I'm happy!


----------



## Emmab2003

This sure is a great site though. You often go along thinking you must be the only person on the planet who has these spells or thinks this way. Then you realize others are in exactly the same boat, with exactly the same thoughts. My hope is we can all get together and share major accomplishments with this.


----------



## mlucier

SLM, So do you think that Xanax is one of the ones that you can take only when needed? I am going to a GI on Monday, and I need to tell her everything, but I don't want her to think I'm just wanting this (xanax) because everyone else has it..you know what I mean? I actually have got to the point (driving back from San Antonio) that I was having Chest pains. When you take Xanax does it make you loopy? I want to control my anxiety, but feel awake and normal. I have had this for 3 years, but now the anxiety thing has kicked in because of the "ALMOST" situations. I'm a mess!!! It's all I think about.


----------



## 21918

Mlucier--Yes, it is one of the meds that you can take just when needed. I get it from my PCP. My GI doctor has only done procedures and refers me back to my PCP. Like I said, I don't take a very large dose of xanax, but it doesn't make me groggy or goofy. In fact, it actually helps in job interviews because I can concentrate on the interview and not on my anxiety. However, I don't think it is a cure all for everyone. When I travel or have D from anxiety, I use a combination of medications. I use a tricyclic antidepressant, imodium, levsin, and also Questran. The only meds that I take on a daily basis are calcium and the Questran. The others are for times when I need more help. The tricyclic antidepressant and the xanax are very inexpensive meds. The SSRIs and Buspar are more expensive and I didn't like the side effects or the fact that you must take them daily.


----------



## Emmab2003

I too take a tiny tiny dose of Xanax, and it doesnt make me feel weird at all (maybe a little dry mouthed). It makes you feel oddly like you really dont care and it helps calm your thinking down.None of my physicians mind me having a prescription, but then one prescription lasts me a long long time.


----------



## 14432

I'm so excited yet scared at the same time. There was an ad in my local paper about a local doctor who makes house calls!! So I called & talked to the doctors assistance to find out more information. I told her everything that was going on. Before I set up an appointment I have to check with my insurance company to see if they cover it. She asked me about adavan<sp?>. I never heard of it. I told her I didn't want to be on something every day, I want some to take as needed. With 6 kids I need to be able to function.


----------



## Emmab2003

I believe it is the same as Xanax (someone will jump in and let you know.)How exciting, how wonderful.We will be hoping and praying you can find a way to pay for this and you will be able to get this needed visit from this doctor.Oh please do keep us posted and we will be pulling for you all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 21918

Ativan. The generic is lorazepam. It is similar to xanax (alprazolam). They are both benzodiazepines. They don't have to be taken regularly. They can be taken prn (as needed).


----------



## 14432

I was thinking last night. Maybe I should try to take something everyday just to see how it goes. I fear that if I only go on something as needed, I'll still have these eeling, then get the IBS. Once that starts there's no sense in taking anything but a stomach relaxer, which maybe I'll also ask about. Imodium doesn't work on me anymore. A friend of mine is on lexipro & says it has worked great for her.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Your story is allot like mine, I have 4 kids and my life is all about where is the bathroom? My 2 youngest got jiped out of Mom going on the field trips, class parties etc. I feel like I have totally let them down. Then I stay home and maybe I don;t even go but after you have had a few accidents in public you are in fear of it happening again. I hate living my life like this. I do take Zanax but the past 4 days my panic-anxiety attacks are REALLY bad. Hope they go away or at least get back to where they were. Good luck to ALL of us.


----------



## 14988

I can't wait until I can be in awe of the things the body and mind can actually do. Right now I think it sucks all these mind gut connections and such. I started therapy (and Metamucil) and am getting my thoughts out now. (Surprising myself) I think therapy is a really great thing. Worth the money. I have a huge fear of traveling with others. I've had so many very tense, even yelling to stop the car, type situations. My D starts to act up as I get nervous. The first stories in this discussion sound so much like my life. Passing each restroom on my way to work is like a milestone in my day. I went out to dinner for the first time while taking Metamucil this week, and actually felt good! my friend Jeremy had to stop somewhere on the way back, and a girl leans over & says "We were a block away! Couldn't he wait?" I really felt for him, people just don't understand. I fear losing control, and as I tell my friends, I'm a compulsive driver. It's really exhausting to schedule your life around your IBS, continuously telling little white lies about hating restaurant food, and saying I can't carpool because I have to stop at the store after lunch (which allows me to take an extra car). I wish the best for everyone on the site. The anxiety portion comes with a lot of self-blame, for making the IBS act up. I'm not a very religious person, but maybe God gave me this problem so I can learn to feel compassion for others. I used to pride myself on being a hard ass. Now my ass is loud & gurgly. Poetic justice i guess.


----------



## Emmab2003

Marilyn: Thanks for sharing that.The little white lies--how true. You dont want to go to a certain place or eat in a restaurant with limited facilities. I know all too well.Wishing you more of those meals out!


----------



## 14432

KitKat, I know just what you mean about feeling like you let your kids down. I used to do so much with my 1st in preschool & limited stuf with my 2nds preschool. I didn't even send the rest just so I could avoid having to be involved. I can't even take my 2 oldest to their school orientation that are on the same day & time. My poor DH will have to shuffle them around.


----------



## jeanne2

Why do any of you think my doctor is so reluctant to prescribe Xanax for me? I have had a prescription for Traxene...which it seems nobody else on here takes. It is in the benzo family too.I told her I had read here that Xanax helps many with IBS anxiety, but she just balks at it.Oh- my script for Tranxene is for 3.75 mg...but she said to take 2 if I need to...rarely do, but sometimes. I think I have built up a tolerance to it.Lately, I've gone through a spell of more panicky type feelings than in a long time...only had many 4 full blown panic attacks in my whole life...but I know when I get that really unsettled feeling and take the med.So-anybody else taken another anti-anxiety med and asked for Xanax and been turned down? Any reason? (I did ask my doctor and she just said the Tranxene should work the same way)Jeanne


----------



## 14988

More people with IBS should become doctors. I think if the doctor doesn't have the condition, they may just not understand how important it is. I went to a Gastroenterologist when I first moved to Texas. She told me if I already knew I had IBS, I didn't need to see her. She said my family doctor can just prescribe me more of what I was taking at the time (dicyclomine). Sorry haven't asked for Xanax. I take Acidophilus, and need something more, so right now I'm trying therapy & Metamucil and for once am having more good days than bad. It's only just over a week with the metamucil, but that part I am shocked that I think it really is helping me. Good luck with anything that works for you. And thanks Emmab2003. When I get sick of making things up I start telling people about having to go. I'm sure some of them are sorry they asked. My friend says I have bulimia of the butt. Funny she said that because in a way I was scared that maybe I was subconsciously making myself sick. It's nice to find this site, helps to hear that I'm not crazy.


----------



## Emmab2003

Jeanne: My doctors have always been very agreeable to the xanax, in fact one guy said he knows sometimes people feel better just knowing they have it around the house and they dont necessarily take it all the time. I have not heard of the other drug, have you compared their RX information for patients?Marilyn, what can I say? My recent flare up has been all about restrooms. I hate to be in a place with only one, because I know someone will be there if I need to get in. My family (hubby and Mom) want to go on a road trip. I live in the Southwest. There are not huge numbers of rest stops. So I get very funny about them asking me when I would like to take the trip.I have managed to sort of convey things to my husband. He has a spastic colon problem and he knows what it is like to have to go right away, but, he doesnt get it from anxiety and he has no fears about it at all. I wish I could be like that.He bought me some tickets to a concert, but the place they are going to is a place where it takes about an hour for the parking lot to start flowing. The lot is way up on a hill with no facilities. So what do I say, I say no you know I dont like crowds anymore. So he thinks that is the main reason, and I leave it at that.I have a degree in dance and theater. I used to be able to perform on stage in productions with not a single panic attack. I also used to be absolutely nuts about attending every show and ballet and musical that came to town. Now I dont go unless I know that I can get out of my seat if I need to.For me, this has all come and gone on and off over the years. Right now I am in a real long spell of ongoing stress, and beginning to experience Fibromyalgia type symptoms as well (which can cause IBS). Fortunately I am pretty good about saying I can do this, and I am pretty good about feeling like I have conquered some things. I also have that lovely Xanax for when I really need it.Sorry to ramble but yes it just does feel good to see other people with the same issues.


----------



## 22485

For anyone taking classes and dealing with this horrible disorder always remember that as long as you get a verification from your doctor about your ailment you can get special treatment in class. Meaning you can take your tests seperate from the class and are allowed to go to the bathroom as much as needed. I know it doesn't solve every issue that will come up but at least it can help with the anxiety a little bit.


----------



## 14988

I heard fibromyalgia has been found to be an inability of the body to deal with lactic acid. is this true? My physical therapist said it helps to soak in bath salts.


----------



## Emmab2003

I havent read anything about that.The things that make sense to me: Compulsive, Type A personality, stress and perfectionism (that's me). Then they say possible gentics, pain receptor problems and some muscular things going on.The first part makes all the sense to me, I dont have severe pain but I sure do have the other things.


----------



## 14139

Hello All,I haven't been on here in awhile and thought I would stop in to say hello. This subject seems to have drawn alot of attention. Its amazing how many of us suffer the same way. In the past I have recommended "Heathers: products. I have been on them now for about 2 months. At the same time I stopped taking my anti-anxiety-spasm meds. I was so nervous of what was going to happen when I stopped. I replaced them with Heathers peppermint caps and acasia fiber. I have hadn't any real bad episodes (knock on wood-LOL) In fact I flew up north for a long weekend, drove quite a bit, sat in alot of NY traffic and did a reading at my friends wedding. I had a slight problem at my friends house-took a half of imdoium and was fine. Now I don't know if I am going thru a good time or if the pepp caps and acasia fiber is working, but whatever it is I am happy. I have noticed a big difference in the way I have been thinking when out. I have new and better ways to deal with traveling. I am sure there will be a moment in time where I have a problem but until than I am glad to have some peace. I wish you all better days.


----------



## 14988

I am a perfectionist too. And my cousins (4 in one family) have IBS C. I think my little brother may be developing IBS D like myself. And I have much stress in my life with my job and my racing thoughts. Funny that there are so many of us with such similar stuff going on. I like that it's on the web. I can't imagine having to sit through traffic to get to a support group meeting, and then describe bowel movements in detail to people sitting in front of me. Thank goodness for the internet.


----------



## 14432

M&M, LOL My friends say the same thing about me. Having this for over 9 years, you would think I would be super thin. My question to everyone & even to doctors......You give medication to control the anxiety/panic but how about something for the IBS, are there 2 meds to take together for both things? I would probably feel better taking something that will stop the IBS. I'm immune to imodium so that's out but when I used to take it my mind felt more at ease knowing I took something that will prevent me from going.


----------



## 14432

Emma, I also hate to be somewhere that only has one bathroom also because when I need to go & be in there for a while or even having to keep going in, someone will be waiting to use it. My family wants to go to our countys fair, the bathrooms are huge & alot of them BUT the line is ALWAYS a mile long & the bathrooms are in only one spot. Not to mention the hour ride there. LOL trying to talk dh into buying our own rv. I'll have a traveling private bathroom all the time.


----------



## mlucier

Ok Ya'll!! I did it finally after 4 years. I went to the doc today, spilt my guts. Felt like an elephant was sitting on my chest (just started anxiety attacks - for the last 8 weeks). Told her all my symptoms...IBS-D, can't ride in the car, can't fly on a plane, can't ride in a bus on a field trip...having anxiety attacks now because of the "trapped feeling" we all know so WELL!!! She perscribed BUSPAR, I'm splitting the dose for the first week, then the full dose after that. She said it was non habit forming and not an antidepressant. She said it's for GAD - Generalized Anxienty Disorder. So Wish me luck!!!!! I'm soooo hoping to be able to just breath again!


----------



## 21286

Good luck!!!!! My mother said Buspar is a miracle drug. I have yet to try it out.


----------



## 14432

Good luck ml. Let us know how it does for you.


----------



## 14432

How's everyone doing? With 5 kids starting school soon my anxiety level is rising. Now DH will be taking a new job (his onld one that he's been at for 17 years closed down) this new job is mon-fri, his old job he worked saturday & had every monday off, so it sort of gave me a break not having to worry if one of the kids called home sick, he would be here. Today my daughter & son go to their orientation to see the schools they are going to (one starting high school, the other jr high), I'm hoping it will relieve some of their anxiety about going to different schools now because I'm getting that sick feeling for them. I also have one starting kindergarten. Here you have to GO to kindergarten with your child for the first day. I'm so thankful that my husband does that for me. Then the next day they go alone & on the bus. SO that's all I have to look forward to. Has anyone ever heard of the Chill Pill? I found it on evitamins.com I bought it but haven't used it yet. The reviews seem great but I'm afraid to try it. If anyone gets a chance, look it up on that site & let me know what you think. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Emmab2003

Hi Super Mom: I looked that up, it has Valerian and Kava Kava in it. I would suggest running a search on those two things because I believe they have said on occasion they are not good for you, and you have to be careful. Most especially, check each ingredient in the supplement out and make sure you dont have any conflicts with it and other meds or health concerns.Did you ever get to speak to the doctor who would come to your house? I still really think a Xanax or simliar medication would help you a whole bunch as well as being able to talk to someone about it. Wouldnt it be nice if you could at least start getting out a bit? Once you have some of those small successes you will feel a bit better.Please keep us posted, enjoy back to school (maybe get some time to yourself!) and have a good weekend.


----------



## 23013

I can relate to all of the above. I didn't have the IBS until after I started with the anxiety. It's better than it used to be, but I'm on a mission to eradicate it all together. I take xanax to travel by car (flying is out of the question) if I know I'll be on the road over an hour or in traffic. And I absolutely don't go anywhere but work or church before 10am, and I know where all the nice bathrooms are along the way. I used to be "normal" till I had my kids. I am seeing a new physician, and she suspects a hormone problem. We did a hormone saliva test today and I'll get the results in a week or so. Also, she works with natural hormone therapies, no artificial stuff. I sure hope she is on the right track. She is very caring, and is on a mission to give me my life back. Has anyone tried an herb called passionflower? She suggested I pick some up to take the edge off my nerves, and it's very safe.


----------



## 14988

No but I did pick up some Rescue Remedy. Has a bunch of flowers in it & is pretty calming. I am very skeptical about most anxiety aids because I have this feeling like nothing can stop my anxiety, like it's kryptonite or something. But my dog's puppy training teacher gives it to her dogs on car rides & they calm right down. I'm going to try it on myself next time I have something big come up.


----------



## mlucier

Hello Everyone, From a previous post...my doc put me on Buspar(only for general anxiety)..I couldn't handle the side effects. Dizzy and nauseas







Now I'm on Lexepro, anti-depressant and General Anxiety drug. I'm scared to death it's going to make me wierd! I took one last night...feel kinda wierd but It should wear off after about a week I guess. Anyone know anything about Lexepro?? What happens when you don't take it anymore?...I don't want to be on it forever..Thanks!!


----------



## Guest

I just found this site and I do not have IBS but I find that I suffer anxiety attacks due to constipation. I am currently using Miralax for the constipation and Alrazolam for the anxiety. If I have a day when i don't have a bowel movement the anxiety worsens although I have been helped considerably by reading the post on this site and realizing that I am not the only one with a strange combination of problems. Anyone else suffer from this combo?


----------



## 14139

I have been on several different anxiety meds. I never felt comfortable taking high doses b/c I hated feeling loopy. So each time I changed or stopped there wasn't much of a difference in the way I felt. I always had the same symptoms, maybe just a little less severe. The last one I was on was Librax. This drug is one of the older ones and helps with anxiety and is a anti-spasmodic. The only thing I have noticed is that the anxiety seems to be inching its way back. I don't want to start taking Rx meds again. To me the end result is always the same. So I guess its a matter of staying in control as much as possible. Has anyone ever taken Sam-e. The is an alternative med-OTC that I believe is for anxiety. I would like to see if anyone had good results with it. It may very well be the same and not worth trying. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## 17568

Hi Everyone, I'm new to this site and like most of you I'm going through the same thing. I was recently diagnosed with IBS and after i was told that a few days later i started getting panic attacks...again, after having them under control for over four years. I had to drop out of my 3rd year of university and quit my job, basically i havent left the house for 2 months because im afraid that if i go out ill panic and that will trigger my IBS. Its a pretty ****ty life to live...litteraly. Ive been put on an antidepressant and some anxiety pills for the past three days now and things seem to be ok, however i havent been to the bathroom once in 3 days, i dont know why im complaining thats a good thing seeing as i used to go about 8-17 times a day, im just worried that when i do go out its gonna be bad one. Basically im writing to see if anyone has taken any medication for their IBS and if so does it work? side effects ect...ive got my panic disorder under control ... so far and the next step is the IBS so any helpful insight would be appreciated


----------



## Emmab2003

Hi: just wondering how the old gang on this thread is doing?Me, as I posted in the Fibro section, am facing the severe illness of two in-laws who live cross country. I have to fly out there to meet my husband, if something were to happen while he is out there. I am really nervous. I used to be able to fly anywhere all alone, but I have not made a trip by myself for many years. Not at all looking forward to it should it happen.Other than that, things are settling down a tiny bit. I rarely take my Xanax, though I sure would if I was on a plane. My mom asked me if I was afraid of airports, and I said no I was afraid of sitting on the plane in the seat.Go try to explain that one to people! Anyway, hope the regulars on this lengthy talk are doing better? And hopefully they can help the newer ones who post?


----------



## 22288

I have recently found out that I have IBS too. My parents think I'm making a big deal out of nothing but they dont understand how much it sucks to be stuck in this possiton. Suicide is all I think about I have become so depressed over the whole aspect of being ill and the fact that the drugs I am using dont work. The only thing that is preventing me from commiting suicide is my faith. I believe it is always good to believe in something. Though I feel God has really been letting me down lately for the past three years my life has been hell with a lot of complications but I feel I must stay faithful. Anxiety is a big issue in my life. I generally think that Anxiety kicks off the IBS and then IBS brings on more anxiety and round and round we go in the dreaded IBS circle. I am only 14(going on 15 soon) and my life is just rubbish. My friends try to cheer me up but Shool is just too much for me. I feel my education is being effected by my axiety, I cant consertrate in class. We have times were we have to be silent and I get so scared that I cant conserntrate and all I think about is my stomach then of course 9 times out of 10 the horrid rubbling of my stomach starts up. Im ok with it if im with my freinds but when im with other class memebers or people I dont know then I feel so scared. People dont understand how serious IBS is they think that it is only little but I has a *BIG* affect on your life. I hardly has a social life. I really want to meet new people but I just cant come out of my bubble and mingle with others because of who I am. People are at school are beginnig to suspect me and wondering my I always feel ill. I wish I could tell the school. There is a particluar teacher I get on with who I wish I could tell but he no longer teaches me , my form tutor is rubbish. I just dont know what to do.


----------



## Emmab2003

R: Please dont feel so hopeless. I want to tell you, things can change and can get better. I like you, rely on my faith and that helps greatly.Let me say, when I was 12 I passed out and got really sick in public and I had panic and IBS attacks for a few years. But I was also in dance, and I was able to go all the way to college, singing dancing and acting on-stage with absolutely no fear and no tummy trouble. I can only think of one show where I was even sick like that. For me, this has been on and off for years, but there were so many good years and so many years when I did just amazing things all by myself (including going 600 miles away to college). When I was in college I walked all over the city with no fears about restrooms or tummy trouble. There are so many ways for you to find and receive help and there are so many things you can try. Please dont ever ever feel so depresses. God hasnt left you alone, and you will get through this. We're all here if you need to vent and we're at different stages with this, but I know everyone here will tell you keep the faith, keep holding on and you will eventually find an answer or, your whole system may change and you will conquer this thing. Feel free to write any of us, anytime, even just to vent. Please dont despair!


----------



## 14139

R,I also was a teenager when I was told I had IBS. Before that I was a very adventurous young girl. I would do just about anything to have fun. That diagnosis sent me in a anxiety filled circle. It has been 20 years since I was given that diagnosis and it is still with me but at a different level. I also went away to college, moved to different cities over the years. I did alot of things with my IBS. One key thing I figured out is that as long as I am busy my symptoms seem to dull out. Alot of times I get lucky and they are non-existent. The more I think about it the worse it gets. It sounds like you are going through very similar symptoms that I did. Keep your mind busy. The second you start worrying about it start talking to one of your friends about something else-boys, clothes, etc........ Before you know it your stomach will have calmed down. Make sure to walk as much as possible in between classes. This will help with any gas/rumbling sounds you have. Another neat trick you can try is when you are really nervous and feeling like you are going to lose control, close your eyes and humm a song in your head. I made up my own but anything will do. When you are alone sing it out loud. Also taking deep breaths through your nose and exhaling out of your mouth is a great stress reliever. Ask your parents about talking with a counselor-preferably one who specializes in stomach disorders-anxiety. Don't give up. In time you will find ways to cope better. Have your parents sit down and read some of these entries by other IBS'ers. They may not know what to say or do for you and think that the best thing for you is to tell you not to worry about it-its no big deal. We all know it is. Take one day at a time. It does get better over time. The beginning is the hardest just because we don't know what to expect. I spent the first 12+ years thinking I was the only one in the world like this. Finding this website-chat room is going to be helpful to you. Don't hesitate to ask questions and read as much useful information as you can. Key Points: Keep yourself busy (Mind and Body), Use Breathing techniques and if needed speak to a profesional.Wishing you an IBS Free Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 21918

R--Welcome to this site.







I was your age when I got my "nervous stomach." I didn't go to the doctor with it. I just took the medicine we had back then(38 years ago): Pepto Bismol. No body knew what IBS was and my parents thought I just needed to relax and go to school. When I went to counseling, my family was very discouraging and didn't want me to go talk about my problems with a stranger("besides what problems could a kid have?")My mother kept saying she didn't know why I should be nervous. Nobody else in the family was.I took my pepto and didn't miss any school. I sought counseling before my anxiety could paralyze me. I also found a doctor who could advise me to take fiber and prescribe Levsin.Don't let anyone discourage you from seeking help. Read the boards, get a good counselor and a good doctor.The best advice I could give you is to take your focus off yourself and your own problems and turn your focus to helping others. You'd be surprised how much better you will feel if you spend your time helping others.


----------



## 18204

Hi R and Welcome,I would like to add to what jomo said:


> quote: "Ask your parents about talking with a counselor-preferably one who specializes in stomach disorders-anxiety."


I am using the "IBS Audio Program 100" http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/index.htmlthis is a 100 day hypnotheropy program designed for IBS and I am currently on day 47 and so far for me it has stopped my depression, stopped the vicious IBS, anxiety,IBS circle. and my bowels are behaving much better. This program also includes a CD call the Companion CD that is for your parents and other people to listen to that will let them know what you are going through. Maybe you could get your parents to get it as an Xmas gift for you. You can also get more information about it, ask questions and see how others are doing on the program by going to the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy and Hypnotherapy forum.Hope this helpsRobby


----------



## 22288

Hi guys thanks soooooo much for all of your advice. I think I will have to put your surgestions to the test.







On Friday and Saturday I was suffering really badly and I felt really faint but sunday I went to church and prayed hard and got a blessing and today at school I felt fine. I had a bit of an issue with my maths teacher though. The school still doesnt know about my condition and my maths teacher moved me from a perfectly good seat near the window( I panic and get anxious when I am sitting in tight spaces) she moved me to the misddle row. I dont like to kick up a fuss in class but there was no real reason for her to move me. Do you think I should tell her Im not well and ask to move back? The whole class was looking at me and I said I was clustraphobic(is that how you spell it?) Its partly true. In the rest of my classes I have comfey seats which is nice. I just really need to clear my head of all my worries and I think I will be fine. I worry to much and it isnt healthy and like you guys said it can and will get easier all I have to do is make sure it does by relaxing. Do you reckon I should appy for a part in the next Harry Potter move? Its been my dream and I would hate for IBS to get in the way. Have any of you felt in the same possition where you cant decide?


----------



## Lisab

Hello,I've suffered from extreme anxiety as long as I can remember. I have IBS-C and have had problems with pelvic floor dysfunction, where my muscles tighten up and I can't relax them to the point where I can "go". Then stuff gets built up and next thing you know I'm sick and have to use an enema. I went through pelvic floor retraining, which isn't fun and is kind of an ongoing thing (on my own). I just started going to a psychiatrist and she put me on Prozac. I'm hoping that eventually this stuff will work to help calm me down enough that I won't have such terrible C problems. Anyone else have this same problem?


----------



## 20422

I know this isn't funny because I know exactly what you're going through-- but I just had to laugh at the title! I know exactly what you mean!!anxiety causing the ibs causing the anxiety causing the ibsoh man.. that's why i've been thinking about taking anti-depressants, some sort of serotonin altering drug, or anti-anxiety meds.


----------



## 15341

Know exactly what you are talking about.Anxiety can set off the D part of my IBS which in turn sets off anxiety about the D and the IBS it is a horrible vicious circle that doesnt seem to end couple the IBS with the panic attacks that go with it sometimes and it is probably close to a living hell. I'm just hoping one day i will turn on the TV or pick up a news paper and see that someone in some lab has found the exact cause of IBS and come up with some miracle cure, well we can all live in hope cant we?


----------



## Emmab2003

I'm wondering how everyone has been doing lately?My IBS is pretty good these days, but I have Fibromyalgia and that contributes to a lot of problem still. I'm also going to check for mitro valve prolapse, because I see it can cause anxiety.Here's a new situation for me--my 80 yr old Mom has never had much tummy trouble or anxiety. I know I didnt get my problem from her! But she does have diagnosed Celiac disease.She has been doing well for some 20 years on her Celiac diet. All of a sudden she is having tummy trouble. It isnt severe, but it appears to be anxiety causing anxiety. I know what this is like, she has never ever dealt with it before.So here I am trying to tell her what she has is not necessarily a severely bad problem, but most likely Celiac related or Colitis related.I know she needs testing for anything else, but truly her fear is not matching her symptoms, which pretty much amount to really bad gas!It's weird seeing someone else deal with this.She is fearful of the situation, while my hubby and I who both have anxiety driven tummy woes are seeing it and saying, gee for us that is just about normal.


----------



## 14139

R to S,If you want to try out for a play at school then I say "GO FOR IT" If you don't you will feel that you missed out and will use this to make the situation worse. As for your math class, I wouldn't do anything just yet. See how you do and if it gets unbearable than talk to the teacher. You can look at this situation as a challenge. Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## 17541

Hello, everyone. I'm not really sure what to say because I've never posted to something like this. I just keep getting teary as I read your postings because I feel so alone with my IBS and the horrible anxiety circle that makes me think twice every time I eat in public: Where am I going to be next? Will there be a bathroom? What will the people I'm with think of me if I have to run for a toilet? I hate that this thing is controlling so much of my life. These last few days have been especially hard. But it makes me a feel a bit better to see all your kind words to each other and to know that I'm not alone. It gets better, right? Sometimes?


----------



## Emmab2003

Breathe: Yes, for me at least it does get better. Right now I'm doing pretty good. The only thing I just dont seem ready for is a road trip!Sometimes in restaurants or things, I think about not being able to get into the restroom, or do they even have one? That's pretty much in my mind all the time. But the other more panic/IBS attacks are not bothering me at the moment.I think we all have good and bad times, at least I agree with you we all have something in common!


----------



## 17541

Thanks for your response, Emmab2003.







It's good to hear from others, and I'm sure I'll be on here much more often!Sometimes I feel like I have bathroom radar...I'm pretty good at finding them very quickly!


----------



## 19991

Im sorry i just ran across the board and i dont really know how to reply so i am doing it this way. I am so happy to have found this and know there are other people like me, well here is my story in a nutshell. I started having anxiety when i was 11 yrs old combined with Ibs it wasnt fun, I started taking immodium ad to help control it, i wouldnt go to school so afraid and embarrassed i was diagnosed with Agoraphobia, i have since been better about going places,i leave the house once a week now, but only if i take immodium. I have a real problem with the stuff i take immoium to stop and laxative to go , so that i can control it, if i take a laxative i go to the bathroom all day dont leave, then i take immodium the next day to stop, thats how far it is gone, Now i am so screwed up, i either have the runs so bad all day long, or i am constipated for weeks. I am working on getting my self some help for this, but i think the whole IBS has claimed my life, i am now on disability, can you believe that? Thats crazy who gets disability because they have ibs? Its such an embarrassing disease. I have to go now force myself out of the house to get my daughter, but thanks for letting me get this out and in the open. Meredith


> quote:Originally posted by skareb:hi everyone I thought I was the only one in the world suffering from these things but not to sound wicked but glad that there're ppl out there whos in the same boat with me.
> 
> I did found a way to solve my commuting problem I bought myself a scooter, was really glad and it helped me a lot and gave me more freedom to move around. I feel more confident to go outside coz somehow I feel I won't be trap in the jam when I need to go. I can't take the bus or drive a car, I would be thinking hell in the middle of the freeway if I need to go what would I do?


----------



## 19222

yep me too - i can totally sympathise i have had anxiety and panick attacks for 7 years and depression for a year and find when im at my stressed i suffer the most ! relaxation hey - easier said than done !! Jen x


----------



## 14139

Its been awhile since I have posted to this but I am in need to discuss how I am feeling. I started Mike Mahoneys tapes a few weeks ago and waiting patiently for the results. The past few days have been rough. Especially today. I am feeling as though I am going to have an attack any minute-which is causing me anxiety. Not enough to call it a panic attack but enough to make me feel bad about the situation. I really am so desperate for this all to end. I miss having normal BM's. More so living a normal life. Which I can only imagine what that is like???????? We all suffer at different degrees with anxiety and IBS, but we can certanly agree that this is no life. I hope all of you are feeling better today. Thanks for being there. I hope that I can be of some help to you in your journey to feeling better.


----------



## Gret

This is SO SAD that so many of us feel this way! This summer I was determined to heal myself and try to feel better! I'm sort of there. My doctor gave me BuSpar which helps, but I may ask for a higher dosage. And he highly recommended fiber so I tried that AGAIN and it seems to help. I don't stay home all day, I can now get out and about. I still have urgency now and then, but it's better if I have no alcohol and no caffiene. I'm just so sad that so many people suffer from this fear of IBS and there doesn't seem to be any one right thing to do about it.


----------



## 16561

I am in the same boat as ya'll. Its like which comes first, the chicken or the egg? I have suffered with IBS-D for about 6 years now. I saw a GI specialist a year ago who did the whole testing thing and a scoping...which proved to be "inconclusive" thus the Dx of IBS. I dont really have a pinpoint time when it started, but it has made my life miserable..my life is ruled by diarrhea.-No more dinner THEN a movie-No more eating out while running errands-TRAVELING??? ha (ESPECIALLY road trips! or waiting in line at the airport not wanting to lose your spot, or when the "fasten seatbelt" light is lit.)-always looking for the bathroom location no matter where you go-fear of embarrassment (i actually had a few of my dates ask me if i was bulemic, because i ran to the bathroom everytime we ate out)-always carrying a bottle of immodium and water to take it with-leaving work early because of the pain and the debilitation-going without eating to help prevent an attack-carrying toilet paper in the glove boxthis occurrs everyday for me toolately however, i've come to realize that although some foods do trigger my attacks, the anxiety or fear of having an attack leads to an attack anyways. Its a "catch 22" I mean, how is it that i can have ham, eggs and pancakes at home and be fine...but have it at a restraunt and i'm in the bathroom. Or like a turkey sandwich...same thingI'm making an appointment tomorrow with my doctor to talk about something to help with anxiety, but im afraid of the effects of medication therapy. I'm a nursing student, and although i know i need help, i dont want to worsen things moreso than they are now. I know people who have gone onto antianx meds and it actually made their symptoms worse, but it is different for everyone, so i'm hopeful. I'm gonna be getting married soon, and i dont want to be sitting on the toilet my wedding day. I hope to find a solution, as im sure most of you do too. I pray everyday for a cure, i've tried so many therapies, and i've entered myself into medical studies..no luck. Keep in touch! Best of luck.Allison


----------



## 14139

Allison,Reading your story today especially today was pretty much how my IBS stands. No matter how much I try to stay relaxed about it the nervousiness of the "what if's" kicks in. Thus has me running for the bathroom. Just today I was 5 miles into my way to work the whole time knowing I had to go-I turned the car around and was late AGAIN for work. The mind is a powerful weapon/tool. It seems to be taking control of my thoughts. IBS is on my mind 24/7 and I am really sick of it. Today I was brought to tears. I am sorry that you or anyone else has to go through this. It is not ony embarrassing but mentally it breaks the person down.Yesterday I was sitting out front watching the local kids run around, going back & forth to the park-ya know doing the kid thing. All I could do was sit there and wish my life were like that again. Carefree-no worries. Just do fun things. Never worrying about bathrooms.Well just another bad day for me. I hope your doctor gives you something that will help you. I too am going to ask my doc for an RX. I need something to help with the thoughts, for I know that I am certainly making things worse. Best of luck on your wedding day. Wishing for you an IBS Free Day!


----------



## 16561

thanks for your reply, i honestly dont know why i didn't join sooner. I just had a hard weekend with attacks, and i too was brought to tears. My fiance is just as frustrated as me and just wants me to lead a normal life too. I called the Doctor today, and i have an appointment for wednesday. Just to explore more options. I remember when i was diagnosed...i pretty much diagnosed myself, my doctor said i was "too young" for IBS...well i've got news for him, it affects all ages. There are so many publications out there about it, but they're all the same, and its stuff i already know... tell me something new, like a cure! lol... i would like to live my life not going bathroom to bathroom. My family is understanding and supportive, but you just never understand fully what i'm going through unless you've been through it, which is why i joined the group. I wish i could be carefree too..be normal. Thanks for your reply, i'll let you know what the Dr says.


----------



## 19375

I just posted about this in my own thread.... I will let you know what the dr says to me this afternoon


----------



## Emmab2003

I think, we all need our own club!This topic is just so much reality for so many of us.I have my good days and bad days. Sometimes I do ok, but let me have some kind of stomach flu or virus and then I have the fear come just because I had the virus (even if it is all gone.) I had to take my Mom for a colonoscopy the other day, and I think I was going more than she was!But seriously, I shop in one main grocery store because they have a huge restroom for the public to use. I hate restaurants which only have one little restroom with no stalls. I know exactly which places do and do not have decent facilities.Everything most of you are talking about, relates directly to me. And the most I have been able to convey to my husband is, I think I am having a panic attack. I have to call it that, because it is all he understands.Best to all of you, safe and happy holidays.


----------



## 16561

So i went to the doctor, evidentally my doctor accepted a job elsewhere, so i had a new doctor i hadn't seen before. So after the hour long discussion of my medical history, she tells me that she suffers too, although her's is mainly food related. She prescribed me Paxil, so its worth a shot. I take the first pill tonight. She said it would take a few weeks to feel effects. I'm hoping it will bring me some relief before i go to chicago for christmas (you know...the whole traveling thing) I'm just hoping for it to work even a little lol. I go back to the doctor on the 9th of january. I hope ya'll have a happy safe, ibs free holiday!


----------



## 16561

well, the paxil didn't go over so well. I took it on going to bed at 11:00pm, and by 3:00am i was awake with severe diarrhea and vomiting, a buzzing in my head and ringing in my ears. I was miserable until like 8:00am then the symptoms wore off. I called my doctor twice and left messages and she didn't call me back. So i went to walgreens and spoke to the pharmacist who told me that that was a pretty bad reaction and told me not to take it anymore. I'm so sensitive to drugs, i hope i can eventually find one that wont make me sick. it was an awful night.


----------



## Nick65

> quote:jdm New Member Posted 12 June 2004 07:29 AM I have decided that it's a circle. My IBS was brought upon by anxiety, and now I fear the IBS which causes anxiety, which then causes IBS. It started a 2 years ago. I was in a silent audition room w/ tons of people. I was naturally nervous about the audition and my stomache started making these LOUD rumbling noises. Everyone looked and told me later that they thought it was some huge truck outside. Then I became worried that this would occur again. This anxiety caused anxiety, nausea, gas, and with lots of bathroom trips. Later, I was so naucious around anyone when I ate that I couldn't eat. I ended up losing 30 pounds in a matter of months, and would go days w/o food. The doctors didn't know what to do. Over the summer it got better b/c I hung out w/ friends every day, and every night we would watch a movie. Every movie would be 2 hours of misery (bloating, stomache pain nausea, gas, stomach noises). This forced me to somehow become used to it.The problems were gone completely until the SATs this December. I was nervous about the test so during the test I developed D and the LOUD stomache noises. It was so embarrassing. I could barely attend school since then. I skipped out on all of my tests. My GPA fell. I still cannot go to social events. My main problems are silence, movies, and tests. As long as I'm doing something other than sitting I feel fine. I saw a psychiatrists. He said it was anxiety that could be causing IBS. He tried 5 kinds of medicine w/ me (including zoloft and zanax). None helped at all. I saw a gastrologist who said it was definately IBS but wants to do a colonoscopy to be sure it isn't IBD. I feel this has taken over my life. It no longer matters that I'm intellegent. I will never be able to amount to anything or accomplish any of my dreams. My GPA fell b/c of this problem, and my SAT score was low. I am going to start college this fall, but fear there is no way I can get through it. I am afraid my life is over because I am paralized by this anxiety/IBS. Does anyone know if what I have is really IBS caused by anxiety, or is it just anxiety causing me to have stomache problems? If no anxiety medicine has helped, I don't see what can. This seems to be tied to closely to anxiety (because it only happens during certain stressful situations) for any IBS medicine or treatments to work. Does anyone know what to do? Posts: 5 | Location: TX | Registered: 12 June 2004


Personally speaking - The circle needs to be broken up.What I did, as it sounds exactly like you, was I had to get rid of other anxieties around me, which were caused by my Arthiritis and having more ops and more pain. So I started on Acupuncture to get rid of the pain in my legs without any more medication. Once that was under control I went to see a Clinical Hypnotherapist who was excellent. I had a few other problems that were sitting inside me, so I just totally went for it - I told her about these things and got them off my chest before hacking into the IBS.But I think you'll find that you need to clear the mind first before attempting the old CH - Otherwise you might be wasting your dosh.Good luck though - Even though the light at the end of the tunnel is sometimes not visible, it doesn't mean it's gone - Just that the bulb has blown!! Get a new bulb and Good luck


----------



## 14139

aligatr,I am sorry to hear that you had such a bad reaction to Paxil. I can only imagine how frustrated you must be.I want to suggest a natural anti-anxiety remedy to you. You can go to any health food store and they should carry it. It is called "Rescue Remedy". Buy the drops. I have found it takes the edge off. You can take as many drops as you need to. It doesn't do much for the D but as we know the D is less if we are less stressed. Also there are mints called "Stress Mints". All it says on the box is "Relax in a NY minute". Ask the clerk if they carry it. It will help ease you while traveling. Have a wonderful Holiday and hopefully you will get the one gift I am sure is on your list. NO IBS!!!!!!.







Jo


----------



## 15976

Do you know what is in it?


----------



## 14139

Active Ingredients: 5x dilution of Helianthemum, HPUS, Chematis vitalba, Impatiens glandulifera HPUS, Prunus cersifera HPUS, Ornithogalum umbellatum HPUS.Inactive Ingredients: 27% Alcohol


----------



## normie

Like many of you I have similar problems with IBS and anxiety - I'm not sure which one comes first.It seems whenever my IBS goes away for a while ( for whatever reason ) so does my anxiety.If the IBS comes back it's followed by the Anxiety.The doctors don't believe me.Anyone convinced the IBS causes the anxiety and not the other way around.Also I noticed from reading some posts that your partners just want you to lead a normal life.I can't seem to convince my wife how bad the problem is ( at times ). If I had a terminal illness or at least a disease that is well known things would be different, it would be "what can I do to help" but I'm afraid it's like I'm making the whole anxiety/IBS situation up.Can anyone suggest a way of getting my wife to understand.


----------



## Emmab2003

I cal it a panic attack, that's about the only key word I can use to let my husband know I'm not doing well. But he doesnt see the side of me which worries about being in places with few restrooms etc. I havent been able to convey that, and it makes me look like I just dont want to go out and do anything sometimes.Sorry to not be more help!


----------



## 21185

Hi NormiePerhaps getting a book called "IBS for Dummies" is something that might enlighten your wife's ignorance of this disease and how if effects your every day life. Something that you can read together.I have an autoimmune disorder which no one understands or never heard of. It's difficult when you look okay, but don't feel good. People have a hard time believing that it is a disease. They kind of expect you to get over it.It has taught me not to judge a book by it's cover. There are a lot of people suffering from some type of disease, they look okay--but they are not.


----------



## normie

Emmab2003 - Thanks for the reply - just knowing someone else has the same issue is a help - ThanksEgbertGood suggestion - I'll give it a go and see what happens - I've tried everything else.I too have come to learn not to judge a book by it's cover. It's surpising how many people don't let on they have a problem until you tell them about your problem.Thanks again


----------



## 22831

I've had IBS caused by anxiety also for a couple yrs now, when ever I get really nervous I have to run to the bathroom so as long as I avoided situations that would bring on anxiety I was fine. Now though I've been having stomach problems for the past month and my doctors says I have IBS, I wonder if letting the problem hang around for so long that I made it worse to the point where it's just no longer just an anxiety problem? IBS sure is confusing..


----------



## 22617

Hey Everyone I'm a 17 year Old Girl with IBS-D and OMG has it gotten in the way of my Life. It all started my sophmore year (Im a senior) I would get random attacks and Gas especially when I'de get nervous. I began to realize that Tests made me nervous becuase of the quietness. Being in quiet situations made me extremly nervous and would give me horrible diarria(I can't spell my own problem...hehe) and loud gas/stomach noises along with cramps and a back ache. So I began leaving school early to avoid quiet situations. My Grades used to be all A's and B's and began to drop because I was absent or Id miss classes that made me nervous. I began feeling depressed and feel extremly hopeless. Everynight I'd go to bed with a knot in my stomach becuase I became to nervous about having to go to the Bathroom and my stomach making noises that I hated going to school. By Junior year I became extremly depressed I would even cut class to avoid taking a test or I de go to the Bathroom and stay in there the whole period in order to avoid people asking me why I took so Long







One time I was with my Boyfriend and I was nervous becuase we were sittin in the car and it was quiet and my stomach made a noise bc I held in my gas and he asked what it was (he knew about my IBS) and I felt so embarrassed I left the car and told him 'd run in into the restuarant where we were parked to use the Bathoom I had horrible D and Gas and began to cry and refused to go back to the Car. Luckily my sisters and cousins explained to him that I was extremly embarrased that tha I was crying and I avoided him that night and he went home sad. This problem began effectin my relationship with my boyfriend bc every time I'd see him Ide get D beforehand and I wouldnt even want to see him. I decided I needed therapy. Yes I had IBS and it was a physical problem but it was also emotional and mental. I was extremly depressed and Paranoid about it so I knew I needed Help. I began therapy that January and ended just a few months ago. At first I would tell her it was becuase I was nervous and situations that I would get attacks and after her gettin my to open up I realized I was a very sensitive person who worried alot and who had some other issues that triggered the IBS attacks, although I did get attacks when Ifelt perfectly fine and happy becuase like I said it's also a physical problem. So we talked alot and I opened up and she also taught me self-calming techniques. that Included A: Deep Breathing and B: Deep Muscle RelaxationIm going to explain them to everyone..Im here for support and to help







A: Deep Breathing consists of Breathing in your nose and holding the air inside for 3 seconds(count to three mentally) and than releasing the Air out of your mouth for 3 scnds. Do the deep breathing for about 20 counts...In thru your nose and out thru your mouth and repeat 20 times. This is one my favorites becuase if you're ever in a bad situation you can breath in and out and no body will notice..B: Deep Muscle Relaxation means that yo will tighten different parts of your body for 20 seconds. Starting at your Feet..press them down ino the grown as hard as you can for 20 seconds. Than release and breath in and feel the muscle relaxing. Than repeat for you legs, SQUEEZE them together for 20 seconds than release. Do this and move up to your buttocks to your stomache to your shoulders and finally finishing on your Hands. SQueeze them together as tight as you can for 20 seconds and release. The purpose of this is to hold it as hard as you can and to concentrate on that one body part bc it will take your mind off other things. But do not do it so hard as to hurt your self.Note: these excersizes work best when done twice a day at night before bed and as soon as you wake up...Also in bad situations but try to do them Everyday at least twice and Practice even when you dont feel Nervous becuase the more you practice the more Relaxed you will feel. Well to finish off my therapy ...Going helped me get threw my silent! SATS and my junior school year, I have become a more social person I go out more and I stress much less than before but people try to do these techniques they HELP! They have gotten me threw tough situations. But dont think that they will take away ur IBS and Anxiety...they just help you relax which in turn can help greatly reduce IBS attacks related to Anxiety.Well I began my senior year and I feel like a much more Normal person I am not as depressed and I don't wrry as much about how people will think of me or how horrible my IBS is. I go to sleep everynight peacefully bcuase I know that everyday is a new day and it might be a hard day..but People we ALL HAVE HAD HORRIBLE DAYS...but in the End thats what they are just a HORRIBLE DAY...it didn't Kill You. But I knwo it's hard bc we tend to have alot of bad Days but we also have Good Days! Wow I feel much better about my situation. COnsidering the fact that I did cry about it today in school...but sometimes we need to cry and let it out bc no one understands our struggle but ourselves.Before I finish off I'de like to say that even tho I hve gone to therapy I still have had a couple days in school that I get extremly depressed after an Attack and when I do is go to my Guidance counselour and talk to her and than I feel much better. Something I recommend for students(I'm a Highschool Student:Senior) is..1. Talk to your guidance Counselours about your problem if you are too embarrassed write a note or have a parent call in and trust me they hear much worse stuff. But explain the whole situation so they can better help you2. Talk to your school Nurse and explain your sitaution please dont be embarrassed they are there to help sick students.3. Go to the DR. and get a note stating that you do have IBS and to allow your teachers to let you go when you need to. I personally did this with All of my teachers and All of them Understand and let me go when I need to. Im telling you teachers are Understanding.But if they are difficult just go back to your guidance counselour and inform her/him..You wont get the teacher in trouble. What my counselour did was she wrote a confedential E-mail to my teachers and explained my situation and told them not to make a deal or comments and to keep the situation confedential. People we have a situation that interferse greatly with our lives the best thing to do is to inform these people in your school becuase school is like our second home and we have to feel atleast comfortable. Also any adults who have a hard work situation just explain the situation if you want to be more professional get a Dr.S Note and simply give it your boss. We have a medical condition that affects us physically, emotionally, socially, and mentally so sometimes we must step up to the plate and explain to people what our situation is. p.s. if any one would like to talk with me please send your email to me and ill respond..Lol Hey I dont want everyone knowing I have IBS...Lol MUCH LOVE EVERYONE AND LIFE FULL OF SH!T..LOL...BUT THERE'S A GOLDEN TOILET AT THE END...lol I dunno I just made that up I hope everyone had a laugh...


----------



## normie

Brian07 I had the problem of running to the toilet whenever I was nervous for many years but I always considered the problem as manageable or at least normal. I perhaps should have seen a professional about it and found a way of stopping it. Like you I avoided situations that would make me too nervous.But after 10 years of that situation, IBS symptoms became more frequent and severe.And then 5 or so years later, after catching a virus of some sort that resulted in having 7 bad colds/flu in 6 months I started having Anxiety problems.And so the Anxiety and IBS continue to this day. Sometimes good, Sometimes bad.Tried a number of medications - no magic cure yet.If I could turn back the clock I'd go about things very differently.Like anything, if you can catch the problem early it's easier to fix.But it's never to late to try ...


----------



## 16561

Hey everyone,sorry its been a while. I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday. About the paxil...i talked to my doctor who told me to cut the dose in half to 5mg. It didn't make me sick! The better news....i traveled from florida (where i live) to chicago by plane and was in chicago/northern IN for 2 weeks and only had 2 attacks!!!! (while i was at my future inlaws house..go fig) not even in the airport!!! Made my whole vacation! I can feel the paxil is working, although when i tried to increase again to the 10 mg, it made me sick again. So maybe i just need to stay on 5mg. I have a follow up appt with my dr tuesday. I actually experienced a normal bowel movement...first one in years...my fiancee got worried cause i had to "go" but i came out with a huge grin on my face, like i was a 2 year old who went poo poo in the potty for the first time.lol (i know only ya'll would appreciate that one) I'm glad i had an "uneventful" vacation. Tomorrow i start back in nursing school, so that will be the ultimate test along with finding an apartment, moving, taxes, planning a wedding...you know...small stuff lol. But the paxil seems to make a difference.Artistic Girl...I feel for you...i started my IBS issues in high school as well, i know the embarrassment..you just pray that noone else is in the bathroom while you're in there. I talked to my professors in college (health related classes) and they recommended the same relaxation techniques...i do the breathing one all the time...it helps tune your mind out of the situation. I also have 2 meditation tracks that i downloaded from itunes onto my ipod (which i carry with me) and i'll listen to that at times too which also helps.I do not try to hide my problem. I'm sometimes the queen of too much information, there is NOT a single person i know that doesn't know that i have a problem. Even my fiancee's family that i had never met before this trip knew about my problem. When i did have my attack (it was my fault...chicago style hotdog) i was embarrassed and cried in front of his dad, stepmom, and little sister and brother... they were understanding though, and we sat in the restraunt close to the bathroom for a while. It was totally my fault though....it was almost kind of worth it lol. Well, i'm rambling... type at ya later.


----------



## Emmab2003

This is an odd thing going on im my family--I have always had IBS-D or darn near close. This thread perfectly describes my life.My other family members never had tummy trouble.My 81 yr old Mom has Celiac and on two occasions, one recently, she probably accidentally ingested wheat or gluten causing tummy woes.She is over that now, but now she is being overly sensitive to every single tummy noice, every bubble etc. And not wanting to go out of the house.This is me, this isnt her! Not like her one bit! I wonder if now the anxiety is getting to her and causing her to notice every tummy thing and worry about it?


----------



## 16561

this site isn't seeing any action lately. How is everyone doing? I'm happy to announce 3 weeks with no attacks....i actually know what a normal BM is!!! ttyl Allison


----------



## Emmab2003

Well, my update is my Mom seems to be having more IBS issues than I do lately. I'm more concerned with her than myself.I will be leading a small group for our church's womens group, 40 minutes a week but hey they put our classroom right next to a restroom. All I need is time to get in there before the group and I should be just fine.Funny, wouldnt have ever thought about such things years ago, but I do now!I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## 21185

Just a thought, have you had a colonoscopy to rule out diverticulitis, also.I do not have IBS, but do have a friend who has it and it is stress related and as I underestand it auto-immune related (i.e., celica disease, etc.) She is on some type of Anti-depressant and is OK. Very much stress related. Just thought I'd throw out the testing for diverticulitic if you haven't had that done already.Good luck, sweetie.


----------



## 16561

usually before they come to the conclusion of a diagnosis of IBS, they usually do other tests. I myself had a colonoscopy, a celiac test(a blood test for wheat allergy)and i had complete stool culture tests (because i used to work with animals) The tests were torturous but are "necessary" basically when they can't diagonse it as anything else, they say it is IBS. Mine is food related and stress related. The paxil seems to be working with the stress related issue. I can feel it work, its kind of cool.


----------



## Emmab2003

I call mine IBS but what it is really is anxiety which causes that gotta go thing.I'm not worried about anything major going on, because it only happens to me when I am stressed and in a panic type situation.However, I have a Celiac Mom and that may end up being an issue. Right now they dont see any real signs of it in my blood panel tests.Mainly I can predict if I am anywhere where there is no restroom and/or no chance of using one, I panic.And when I am in places where I have easy access or no need to concern myself with it, then I dont have it.My how the old brain works.


----------



## 17637

my ibs is definately linked to anxiety and stress.it started when during my alevels and has stayed with me every day ever since (i'm now at uni in my first year).i don't tend to have constipation or diherrea (sorry if that's spelt wrong...not really a word i use much!), especially not to the extent some people on these boards do. i have VERY loud stomach noises which consist of an array of sounds. i've had some very embaressing situations and it really depresses me.i can't even be with my friends/family in quiet without getting really nervous. the only person i feel completely comfortable around is my boyfriend.it's so much worse when in a quiet situation: seminars, lectures etc, and i avoid these as much as i can, which isn't good as i'm obviously trying to get a good grade at the end of my degree and i feel that ibs is getting in the way of my learning.as we all know, ibs can completely control your life and i feel that i really need to get out of its control.i have a very good life aside from this, and wish i could be as happy as i know i should be, but, no matter how many times i'm told, i can't shake off ibs and it's effect on me and my life.i've very recently started taking ignatia 6c, and have ordered lycopodium 6c, and generally take tums when in need of them (sometimes quite obsessively).has anyone else tried these & if so, with what effects?any other ideas on what over-the-counter medication/homeopathic remedies i should try?has alcohol worked for anyone? may be a silly question but i feel that when i drink it does help (obviously calms me down, which i try and take kalms for..i know if i go to the doctors about anxiety they'll put me on anti-depressents, which isn't what i want). don't wanna sound immature mentioning alcohol as a helpful thing, just wondering if anyone actually has a tendency to drink to calm themselves because of a noisy stomach?sorry about the long post, but i'm new to this board and it seems to be very helpful to others so i'm hoping it will be for me aswell


----------



## 16561

when my IBS wasn't severe, and i just had the gurgling, eating a peppermint or drinking peppermint tea helps calm things down. Excessively eating tums can lead to other problems. Recently though, nothing helped, so i went on paxil. I'm on a very low dose of paxil, and it works. I feel the anxiety build up, and i feel the nerve sensation go from my head to the back of my spine down to my butt, which normally would trigger the attack, but the paxil stops it, i can honestly feel the paxil kick in. I really dont have very many effects from the paxil, just occasional drowsiness. I have a follow up with my doctor tomorrow because i've been on the paxil for almost a month now. ttfn


----------



## 16561

one more thing... i'm not too sure about the alcohol thing, i wouldn't suggest it. THey tell people with IBS-D to avoid alcohol and caffeine, as well as people with IBS-C. I'm very sensitive now to alcohol, the only thing i can tolerate is white wine, most everything else give me diarrhea(the proper spelling lol...im a nursing student haha)


----------



## 19322

Does anybody recommend any books to help stop anxiety? I'm not quite ready to call the anxiety centers or go on medication, I feel like I should start with least invasive procedures first---meaning self help books. I was thinking about "Don't Panic". Thoughts? Advice???


----------



## 14139

Not sure about any books. Have you tried any natural remedies? If you have mild anxiety there is drops you can pick up at your health food store. Ask for Rescue Remedy. They really do help with controlling your nerves.


----------



## 21185

Sometimes just learning to relax or meditate. Take special time either a bath or massage. Sometimes I forget to breath and I lack energy.Aligtr, I like the Paxil too. Other than a little drowsy, it slows the panix and anxiety way down. I can actually go in front of other people and be myself now. Major social anxiety.


----------



## 17601

Hi Everyone!I started this horrible trip down IBS street about twenty years ago when I was 13. Back then the diagnosis of IBS was something new and I lived on an island in the middle of nowhere with about three doctors available to us. I was told that I was just "sensitive" and that my mom should give me fiber for regularity. Because of the doctor's disregard my family took my IBS as a behavioral problem so family trips were a horror. I used to count how many miles we had to go before I could ask to stop and use the bathroom. I would get the rolling of eyes, the deep intakes of breath, and the "here we go agains". It was awful.The funny part is that I become so used to the IBS over the years that I have become desensitized to it. I have attacks but always seem to manage somehow. Over the course of my adult years I have moved five times to five different cities, had three children, married, gone overseas to travel. Of course the thought of attacks does loom large and I have had them but the thought of an unlived life looms larger.Good luck to everyone. Stay brave!


----------



## 18409

I experience the same as you. I have IBS but if I get stressed or have any anxiety I get so sick with it. A lot of times I lose weight because of it. My GI doctor put me on Zoloft to help my anxiety and IBS.Kelly


----------



## 19322

Is the Zoloft helping? I ended up buying a couple of books off of Amazon as I feel like I need to work on my head a bit. My body is doing so much better with increased fiber, just need to work on the head part. This weekend I'm learning how to SCUBA dive, and of course I'm a little nervous that I'll be sitting on the bottom of the pool and will have to go.







Isn't it great how our anxiety contributes to IBS?


----------



## 16561

SCUBA diving is soo much fun.. i think you'll find that it is actually very relaxing. I did have an attack one time diving, luckily i was on a dive boat with a head on it, i had to miss out on the dives that day, just dont think about it, and have some fun. My IBSD is still somewhat food related...i was daring, ate out(granted...it was mexican), and paid for it.. oh well...paxil is working. Is anyone on it? i take it on going to bed, and i have a hard time getting my butt out of bed in the morning. I'm wondering though, if i take it earlier in the day if it'll make me drowsy and dizzy (which are the SE). Anyone know? ttfn


----------



## 19322

I'm actually a nurse and give out these meds all the time. I haven't seen many people on Paxil, usually Celexa. I've learned that every person reacts differently to meds, and that you just have to try it. I'd try bumping it up an hour earlier than normal for a week and see what happens. If that goes well try another hour the next week, etc. hopefully you'll find a good balance that way.Thanks for the diving tips!! I'm really excited about it, I just need to get my bowels under control. I was unlucky enough to get the Norovirus (it's an epidemic in some cities) a few weeks ago and my body is just still trying to find a balance between C and D. I think I'm going to cheat and take some Immodium before dive class just in case.


----------



## 16561

i'm actually in nursing school, and the paxil is working enough to keep me in shape with the stress of school, so i'm happy with it. i'm taking it a little earlier in the evening, like dinner time, so i sleep well, but i'm not overly sleepy in the morning. That virus is nasty....my dad got it and i know a few others too, its an awful bug to catch. It takes a while for your body to get back to normal. Have fun with the diving, i've been certified for about 11 years (since i was old enough to be certified) i wish i could dive more, i moved away from the ocean







It is VERY relaxing, you're in a whole other world.


----------

